# saffires foaling thread



## lucky lodge

well i thought i would start saffires own thread as it might cheer me up

well shes got the foaling alarm on as i notice she has a bit of blood on fanny and her cervix is open a bit(well i think thats what it called)

but her udders dont seem to have got much bigger..but then she is a maiden mare...from my 2010 dairy saffire and sweety were served

at the same time

whats everyones thoughts


----------



## lucky lodge

will get on to pics asap but iam taking beau to the vet soon so will let you no how i go


----------



## JAX

Yay sounds like the mucus plug to me!


----------



## cassie

Yay saffire!! Doesn't seem like you will be waiting long for her baby!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh thats fab 



 :yeah wont be long now


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait for the pictures - keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth and easy foaling for Saffire.


----------



## lucky lodge

hope this foal comes out normal


----------



## lucky lodge

ive changed my mind iam going to stick with the same vet he is the best vet in perth.

plus i was a bit worried about floating them.

yep i put this in the wrong thread

man iam dip sh#t


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling and a healthy bubs.

Maybe if everyone asks Lyric very nicely she'll tell us where that filly fairy is


----------



## MeganH

prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone saffire has set of the alarm a couple of time all ready last time..... i went out to check on her she was doing

a bit if heavy breathing..but alarm hasnt gone of in the last hour so shes probly just tricking me.

i promise i will take some photos tomorow


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here's to a safe and healthy foaling. Will be waiting for pics


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal yet will take some photos soon


----------



## lucky lodge

photos i promised
















what do yous think got to remember that she is a maiden


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire maybe about a couple of months ago


----------



## lucky lodge

udders dont seem to be very big

whos gunna guess the birth of this of this one


----------



## AnnaC

Judging by her udder she has a little way to go yet, but anything is possible with a maiden mare!


----------



## bannerminis

Udder looks loose to me and not too filled but its getting there and being a Maiden who knows what she will do.

Keep us posted on her progression


----------



## Eagle

she is looking good, not long now.


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> she is looking good, not long now.






how different are maiden mares to mares that have already foaled


----------



## AnnaC

Mares that have foaled before have larger bellies to begin with - so a lot of us experienced folk get fooled into thinking they are in foal when they are not. LOL!! Plus their udders do not usually 'shrink' back to the size of a mare who has never produced milk for a foal. It is as simple as that - no 'special' differences.


----------



## Eagle

Wise words Anna, as a maiden I had wonderful boobs, now use them on Halloween to frighten hubby


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee you are a hoot!!


----------



## AnnaC

I think we need some pictures from this year's Halloween!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Haha I love it so funny..im with you on that one..and yes im affraid to say my nipples are always pointing down these days


----------



## Wings

:rofl





I'm so glad we don't have to worry about offending anyone now that we are in our new foaling forum!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo Lindy, downward pointing nipples are a sign of being close to foaling - are you keeping secrets from us???????????????????


----------



## lucky lodge

hi saffire is really starting to get the v belly but the udders are still not getting much bigger

i now have her on camera and foaling alarm on

do maidens get big udders like sweety did??????????????????????????????


----------



## lucky lodge

there udders are starting to get bigger

but i cant take any more photos as my camera has crapted it self

_ but i did get some vidoe of little beau but having trouble loading it _


----------



## Lindi-loo

Come on Saffire girl 



 we need more of these cutie baby pictures.. its your turn now


----------



## lucky lodge

iam just hoping and praying dusty and saffire foals come out normal and healthy



ray



ray


----------



## AnnaC

I'm saying prayers for you too Jenny, but I'm also sure everything will be fine.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're all praying the same for you! Believe me, it's always so hard when things are perfect, but I haven't given up on little Beau yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on these girls, and hope you get your camera fixed soon!


I agree with both Anna n Diane, Jenny...

I'm sure Saffire will do fine and give you a gorgeous little foal when she is ready


----------



## MeganH

cassie said:


> I agree with both Anna n Diane, Jenny...
> 
> I'm sure Saffire will do fine and give you a gorgeous little foal when she is ready


I am with these ladies! Prayers coming your way!


----------



## a mini dream come true

MeganH said:


> I am with these ladies! Prayers coming your way!



I'm with everyone esle. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire maybe a couple of months pregnant


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire photo taken about a 2 weeks ago i think


----------



## lucky lodge

will take some more photos asap


----------



## Eagle

I am sure you have nothing to worry about so just enjoy the excitement of a new baby coming. I am a firm believer that worrying is a total waste of energy cos it won't change a thing so why don't you use that energy to paint the barn door or something? Now repeat after me: THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE.

Hugs Renee


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> I am sure you have nothing to worry about so just enjoy the excitement of a new baby coming. I am a firm believer that worrying is a total waste of energy cos it won't change a thing so why don't you use that energy to paint the barn door or something? Now repeat after me: THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE.
> 
> Hugs Renee


Totally agree Renee!! couldn't have said it better myself!!

good girl Jenny!!

now repeat it again...


----------



## lucky lodge

THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys..... you lot mean alot to me


----------



## AnnaC

I'm joining the mantra too.

THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I aslo totally agree with everyone!



:yeah

BABY WILL BE FINE! !BABY WILL BE FINE!! BABY WILL BE FINE!!

I love mantras



:wub


----------



## MeganH

AnnaC said:


> I'm joining the mantra too.
> 
> THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE.















Yes!!


----------



## lucky lodge

ok iam a dum dum whats a mantra


----------



## Wings

*man·tra*

1. _Hinduism_. a wordor formula, as from the Veda, chanted or sung as an incantation or prayer.

2. an often repeated word, formula, or phrase, often a truism: _If I hear the "less is more" mantra one more time, I'll scream._

Dictionary.com is very handy


----------



## lucky lodge

i will take some update photos of saffire and dusty tomorow

as both there udders are getting bigger but dusty belly hasnt dropped or look any bigger

so got them both on camera and foal alarms are on..

still think saffire will go first but then you just never no?????????????????????????????????


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah pictures!


----------



## cassie

YAY for pictures!! how are they looking this morning Jenny??


----------



## lucky lodge

well i dont think saffire has got long to go ....i notice a big drop of brown red blood at the bottom of her hooha

i hope thats a good sign


----------



## lucky lodge

how long is after you see that ..does all the action happen


----------



## cassie

it really depends on the horse... can be a day or can be a week as far as I know... but I'm no expert, I didn't even see Suzie's... lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

All sounds exciting 



 :yeah Come on Saffire


----------



## lucky lodge

ok from this morning saffire cervix was closed NOW its open to the size of 10cent peice

what going on helPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPp


----------



## lucky lodge

its a bit dark here now will take some photos when i get home from work tomorow


----------



## lucky lodge

well iam laying in bed with the laptop and watching saffire on camera

no signs of labour yet

how long after the cervixs opens does the foal come


----------



## Eagle

We need hooha pics ( god that sounds bad



)


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire today
















what do use think


----------



## Eagle

I think she is gorgeous




but not ready to foal yet. I would say a few more weeks





All good things come to those who wait


----------



## lucky lodge

but what does it mean when there cervix is open


----------



## Eagle

what makes you think her cervix is open?


----------



## lucky lodge

opppps i put up the same hooha picture this is todays photo


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires hooha october 15th


----------



## Eagle

Her hooha is getting close but I still think she will improve her udder first.


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> what makes you think her cervix is open?






a friend of mine said ,,,i no its gross





but to open there hooha open and you will see the cervix shut but when thay get close to

foaling it will open and saffires has opened

has any one else heard of this


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry not sure what your friend is talking about - as far as I understood things, the cervix is far too far back to be visible, but something that the vet would have to do a small internal to 'feel'. I may be wrong so please can someone correct me if I am!

Just relax Jenny, Saffire's progressing nicely toward having her baby, although I also think she has a little way to go yet looking at the pictures of her udder. I cant remember but do you have a foaling date for her?


----------



## lucky lodge

i think she was served the same time as sweety but she may not have taken then

so iam not sure...........but have them both on camera and foaling alarms on


----------



## lucky lodge

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, this was the last hooha picture from October 15th. I wish I could say it will be 'next Thursday' but there is no real way to make that kind of a statement! So if she's progressing, and starting to lose her plug, then all we can predict is that she's getting closer!!
> 
> Remember, that baby has to have an opening big enough to get through, so she should get very l-o-n-g looking, and closer to foaling you may see a bit of protrudance/swelling as the little one really starts pushing his/her way out! I would expect her to "V" out (which IS happening), with a fuller udder and nipples separated and pointing down (as Anna and Eagle so eloquently explained to us!
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> By the way -- what are we hoping for -- filly or colt? Do you have a picture of the daddy? I'm not sure whether we've seen him or not?
> 
> Anyway -- she's moving forward, and we enjoy watching her change!


the stallion is my avatar photo and hes a multiple champion...hes the father to all of my mares

oh you ask what am i hoping for ,,filly or colt i dont really mind as long as it healthy


----------



## Eagle

lucky lodge said:


> ..hes the father to all of my mares






I hope you mean he is the husband to all your mares








I too thought that a vet had to establish if a cervix was open or not


----------



## lucky lodge

spoke to dr taylor,,, great having a vet on here ,,,thank you dr taylor

he said it is a relaxed vestibule and thats normal



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Great picture and great explanation Diane!








Jenny it is the onset of labour that will cause the cervix to open - maiden mares often take a little longer to accomplish this as against mares that have had several foals. Once the cervix is fully dilated the next stage of labour starts - the foal begins it's journey through which is when the mare starts pushing and you finally get to see whether it is a filly or a colt, plus its colour (although this is often a bit difficult to tell while they are still wet!!)

Saffire is following the 'book' and making steady progress towards having her baby.


----------



## Wings

Have to agree with the others, bit more waiting!





My favourite sign is actually the feel of the udder. They all seem to fill a bit differently but they all get that hot and hard feeling right before foaling. Makes it easier to guess when you should sleep with your shoes on!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Have to agree with the others, bit more waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite sign is actually the feel of the udder. They all seem to fill a bit differently but they all get that hot and hard feeling right before foaling. Makes it easier to guess when you should sleep with your shoes on!


I agree with you there Bree!!

I was amazed by the change in Suzie's udder when she had Finn!! will definitley continue looking for the hard hot udder with future foals, especially for Suzie


----------



## lucky lodge

do thay still get the hard udders when there maidens


----------



## cassie

they can. but its harder to tell... with maidens as far as I know your really in the dark hehe sorry to not be more help...


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> do thay still get the hard udders when there maidens



I believe they all will although the hardness will somewhat differ depending on udder size. Twinkles fills all the way so she was rock hard. Rivain was smaller but still felt solid.


----------



## lucky lodge

no baby yet


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires doing alot a butt rubbing today...maybe getting closer


----------



## Eagle

sounds promising


----------



## lucky lodge

not a very good photo


----------



## Eagle

She sure is a wide load, I guess baby still needs to drop in to take off position


----------



## lucky lodge

i have to get me self a better camera lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I love that picture, she's gorgeous, such a pretty lady.





And yes, she is most certainly a member of the 'wide load' club!!


----------



## lucky lodge

no foals to reportudders are alittle bigger



:yes


----------



## cassie

are we able to get some more pics?/?



PLEASE?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww pretty girl


----------



## lucky lodge

i will take lots of photos tomorrow



:yes

so when saffire gunna foal lindi loo

i still think saffire will foal first


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> i will take lots of photos tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> :yes
> 
> so when saffire gunna foal lindi loo
> 
> i still think saffire will foal first


LOL we don't know as we don't have any pictures!!! HEHE

have fun having your PUBLIC HOLIDAY! lucky begger! (where is my tongue poking out emoticon!!!! oh well have to use the old one...


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG just went out to the stable to move the camera and thought i would have a look at the girls

hooha and saffires has really change from this morning it really long and puffy.....



:yeah

how close do you think she is



:smokesmile:

oh and she been doing heaps of bum scratching

you could be right again lindi loo friday friday friday


----------



## Eagle

Hooha photos please, come on girl! Don't torture us. Aggghh


----------



## lucky lodge

cant now its dark will tomorow


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> There should be a law against teasing Aunties....


HAHA yay you found it Diane!!

there definitley sould be a law against it... goodness me!


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire today


----------



## Eagle

Look at that "V"






not long to go now


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> HAHA yay you found it Diane!!
> 
> there definitley sould be a law against it... goodness me!



No way!

It's too much fun!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Looking Good but that was Dusty's pridiction not saffires lol..old age creeping in 



 theres gona be a foal on Friday whatever mums name might be


----------



## lucky lodge

Lindi-loo said:


> Looking Good but that was Dusty's pridiction not saffires lol..old age creeping in
> 
> 
> 
> theres gona be a foal on Friday whatever mums name might be






its friday here today so it must be tonights the night LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Eagle

the suspense is killing me


----------



## lucky lodge

me too



:impatient:



:impatient:


----------



## Eagle

every time you post I rush to see if it says *"FILLY" *


----------



## AnnaC

So..............................................???????


----------



## lucky lodge

last photo of saffire











todays photo

saffires hooha today











saffires hooha last week


----------



## lucky lodge

does she look any different????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lucky lodge

ha ha nope no foal yet but it is still friday LOL LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

:impatient: 7 hours left of Friday here..get a move on girl 



:impatient:


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but dont think she is going to make Friday - V forming nicely but think her teats are still too close together so a bit more filling needed in that department yet.

Hope I'm proved wrong!


----------



## Eagle

I agree, that "V" is coming on just perfect but perhaps it can move a bit more forward. A few more days maybe.


----------



## lucky lodge

well its saturday here now and still NO FOAL



:impatient:



:impatient:





maybe next friday lindi loo i have faith in your prodiction LOL LOL LOL


----------



## cassie

well she is definitley progressing VERY nicely Jenny, but I agree maybe a few more days... I'm gonna say Wednesday


----------



## AnnaC

Perhaps I should vote between Cassie and Lindy and say Thursday?


----------



## lucky lodge

still no foal but found some mucus plug in her tail think saffires gunna foal first

udders still need to get a bit bigger but maybe that s b/c she a maiden mare ODK


----------



## Wings

I reckon you'll see a foal before my last one arrives! So just a little bit more waiting


----------



## lucky lodge

well saffires a litle bit cranky,,,she not normally like that think shes getting close but udders are still not getting much bigger


----------



## Eagle

only time will tell



oh this is so exciting


----------



## lucky lodge

I JUST HOPE THAY COME OUT NORMAL



:yes


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> I JUST HOPE THAY COME OUT NORMAL
> 
> 
> 
> :yes



They won't be normal





They'll be spectacular!






:OKinteresting


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> They won't be normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting






thats the plan



:yes


----------



## Eagle

Well said


----------



## Eagle

*THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!!*

*THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!!*

*THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!!*


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Renee, I know you are excited, but do you have to shout so loudly!!!





THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE THIS BABY WILL BE FINE


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna cos a certain person hasn't got the message yet.

THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!! THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!! THIS BABY WILL BE FINE!!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys iam just a big worry wort


----------



## AnnaC

Just keep repeating the Mantra and you will be fine!


----------



## lucky lodge

well no foal to report but her hooha and belly are say baby coming just not her udders yet

but last night she was doing a lot of laying down flat out then sit up..swishing tail this went on for about a hour and half so think she must be getting close?????????????????????


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire today 31-10-11





















saffire is progressing nicely but dusty got me stumped


----------



## AnnaC

As you say, progressing nicely. From the back her udder looks a lot bigger. From the front it seems that her teats are still a bit close, so a little while yet to go. But gently progrssing in the right direction.


----------



## lucky lodge

allso spoke to the vet about saffire about the bloody shows and the vestibule opening and thay say its not normal

so iam taking her to the vet tomorow and 11am my time thay say it could be a thin lining on the placenta and she could have a red bag

delivery..and thay can give medicine to help it .....

its only gunna cost $85 so it worth ever cent ...plus thay can tell me how everything is going


----------



## Eagle

Bless you for being so attentive. Could you take Dusty too? she would keep Sapphire company and you could get her checked too? Jmho

Hugs, I am praying for you all


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Bless you for being so attentive. Could you take Dusty too? she would keep Sapphire company and you could get her checked too? Jmho
> 
> Hugs, I am praying for you all



yep dusty is booked in to


----------



## Lindi-loo

Fingers crossed for you all goes well


----------



## Eagle

Are you back from the vets yet?


----------



## lucky lodge

hi guys its 6 oclock in the morning here so iam still half a sleep LOL LOL LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

its 7.45 am here now and iam all ready to go wont start to put the girls on the float till about 10;00 takes about half an hour to get there

and the girls havent been on a float for a very long time

oh and iam a very nervous at towing floats b/c ive had a bad floating experience



:No-Sad





so ill be glad when i get them home safe and sound LOL LOL LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

9.30 here now floats all hooked up and ready to go

you no when you put a horse in a float and thay poo b/c there scared ...

well i must be scared b/c ive all ready had 3 poos






:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



:rofl you are too cute. Enjoy the parade and relax



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge

well back from the vets and saffire is pregnant but we have a problam

the placenta has a infection and is starting to detach from the uteruos she is on antibotics

and vet said she has a 50 50 chance of it aborting or surviving and she probly got the invection from her vestibule open

to soon ...so if you ever see that open and thay dont foal with in a couple of days...and have bloody shows get them to the vet asap so please please can everyone pray lots for my little saffire.


----------



## Eagle

OMG you poor thing, this is going from bad to worse



, She is on antibiotics and she is a strong, healthy girl so I am sure all is going to be fine. Did the vet say how long he thought she had to go?

Group Hug ((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lucky lodge

vet said about maybe 4 weeks but i dont think she really new was just a guess


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed.

These girls are certainly giving you a run of it.

Did the vet discuss the possibility of inducing the birth, would it help in this situation?

My vet hates to do it because it increases the chances of bad presentation but in your situation with a vet on hand perhaps it might be an idea to consider? Although Saffire may have to hold on for at least another two weeks, premmie foals are not easy... or cheap




:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle

I would suggest you get some "Foal-Time" test strips and test her milk.

(my vet will induce once the milk is at 6.4)


----------



## Wings

Or just check with pool testing strips



it's what I do although I haven't this year





I just put a drop of milk on the ph square and compare it to the read out on the back. I get really good accuracy without the waiting or cost of special foal strips.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh poor yo.. youv really been through it with your girls havnt you..sending lotsa {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Jenny, what a bummer! I'm so sorry. Didn't manage to get on the laptop at all yesterday so unable to wish you goot luck at the vets.

Firstly did your vet say why the infection or where it came from? You didn't do an ultra sound or any other proceedure that was slightly 'invasive' did you - mares dont simply develop internal infections without good cause, they are too well protected against them.

IMO Saffire is a lot closer to foaling than 4 weeks anyway - I would say nearer to 10 days or there abouts, so her foal is pretty well ready to meet the outside world.





Detatching of the placenta usually means that you are about to have a red bag birth (my limited understanding of things), the red bags that I have had over the years have mostly been with mares going near or full term with their pregnancy, and you just have to be right there to break the bag and get the foal out immediately as once the placenta splits away completely the foal is no longer receiving oxygen. None of my mares had an infection and they all went on to have normal births later. But in all cases the breaking away of the placenta triggered labour very quickly and we were able to save all the babies - except the first as we had not heard of this and waited for the vet to arrive resulting of course in a dead foal.

Perhaps your vet is hoping the anti-b's will keep the placenta attached for a bit longer and hopefully this will mean that the foal is still able to get oxygen and nourishment for a bit longer? But watch Saffire like a hawk (I know you will) and if she goes into labour I would call your vet immediately to get her to come, and then concentrate on getting that foal OUT as fast as you can - there is a very good chance that he/she will be born alive!





Hoping that Dr Taylor might answer your post on the main forum, and wishing you, Saffire and her little baby the very best of good luck.

What was the news on Dusty?

Big ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Wings

Yup I'd do a crash refresher cours on red bags as if that placenta detaches that foal will come FAST.

Check youtube, you can see a lot of foalings there with people handling things differently. I find some of it very useful!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks guys i am one stress out person at the moment



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings

I can imagine





One thing I do to decrease stress is get as much information as I can, i find it helps me calm down when I know what I'm doing.

The other, and not everyone can do this, is seperate yourself emotionaly from the problem. Treat it like business. I know that sounds harsh and it doesn't mean don't care but it can help.


----------



## cassie

you poor thing Jenny!! I have been really busy so I haven't been able to be on here, but I have been thinking of you alot! hope you got my msg earlier... didn't expect you to reply but just wanted to put it out there that I was thinking of you my friend!!

I'm hoping that all will turn out ok and she will go to full term! I'm sure you are prepared but do you have the complete book of foaling? it is THE best guide to foaling mares! if you don't I can probably email you some pages if you like... up to you



sending you lots of hugs as I don't have much knowledge to offer... sorry....


----------



## Eagle

Wings said:


> The other, and not everyone can do this, is seperate yourself emotionaly from the problem. Treat it like business. I know that sounds harsh and it doesn't mean don't care but it can help.


This is very true, I had no problem handling all sorts of problems when I was a groom, then when I came to work for my brother-in law I stopped travelling as his show groom and moved over to the breeding barn and foaled out many horses each year with no problem what so ever but when it comes to mine I just totally loose it



I have to really work hard at staying cool and using my head.

Anna and Bree have given you excellent advice, read up as much as you can on red sac births.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone



i have been googling everything

and what ive read it say even it foal alive it may die 2 days later

i hope its wrong please can everyone try and get some imfo on this for me


----------



## Eagle

lucky lodge said:


> and what ive read it say even it foal alive it may die 2 days later


Are you referring to a red sac birth or an immature birth due to a uterus infection here?

A red sac birth can be easily handled but you MUST be there to help, once the foal is out in time it is fine.


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> Are you referring to a red sac birth or an immature birth due to a uterus infection here?
> 
> A red sac birth can be easily handled but you MUST be there to help, once the foal is out in time it is fine.






any imfo on ifection in the placenta


----------



## Eagle

What treatment is she receiving at the moment?


----------



## lucky lodge

Eagle said:


> What treatment is she receiving at the moment?



just antibotics


----------



## a mini dream come true

Bless your heart. Wish I had more information to add, but you have received exellent advice and have my moral support too. Praying for you and Saffire



ray



ray


----------



## Riverrose28

I posted on the thread in the mini forum already, but how many days is she? I had a colt born a few years back, the placenta was separating, so vet told me to watch him like a hawk, she was on a paste antibiotic, not much of a bag, but delivered at 305 days, since I was watching her, I broke the placenta and foal arrive, thankfully in the proper position and he was just fine, although as a precaution he was also on antibiotic injections for 10 days. Now he is a very spunky colt. sorry to hear about your troubles, hope all goes well for you and your mare.


----------



## AnnaC

Must admit that I have never done anti-biotics on any of my red bag foals, BUT I do think that it would be something that I would do on a foal being born from a mare with a known uterine infection as this will possibly have crossed over into the foal.

The reason that I suggested that you phoned your vet immediately Saffire goes into labour, is that as her placenta is already separating the foal might be born before he/she is quite in the correct position, so you will need your vet's help, plus the foal can then receive any anti-biotics/other help that may be necessary straight away.

No, foals born from red bag deliveries dont die a few days later - if they do then there was something else wrong, so dont get 'fixed' on that thought Jenny. A foal might die before birth/right at birth from a red bag, due to it not being born quickly enough (like the first one that I lost due to waiting for the vet as I didn't know what was happening). Luckily all the other ones born this way were there right the other side of the bag and were whipped out as soon as I popped the bag. Dont forget that all foalings should take place very quickly as the foal is 'starved' of oxygen for the brief time that it is squashed into the birth canal.

As for how many days Saffire is 'at' - this year Chapella delivered her filly at 4 to 5 weeks 'early' from her due date and the filly was fine, small, a bit weak, but all there, because mostly they are just growing or getting more 'body mass' during that last month of pregnancy, so if Saffire has reached 300 days in her pregnancy, her baby stands every chance of being perfectly normal in its development.


----------



## Wings

The early ones can and do make it. SOme foals are certainly ready to pop out at 300 days while others needed a bit more cooking.

This one was 7 weeks prem when she arrived http://www.mirrindel.com/miaspage.htm


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> The early ones can and do make it. SOme foals are certainly ready to pop out at 300 days while others needed a bit more cooking.
> 
> This one was 7 weeks prem when she arrived http://www.mirrindel.com/miaspage.htm






oh what a special story..and what a stunner she turned out to be

i notice you have a shangrila my stallion is by shangrila bw warrior


----------



## lucky lodge

oh iam going to ring the vet again and get more imfo and ask what the medical name is for what saffire has

has any one got any question you would like me to ask the vet


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> oh what a special story..and what a stunner she turned out to be
> 
> i notice you have a shangrila my stallion is by shangrila bw warrior



Oh she isn't one of mine, I wish! She's owned by Special's breeder. Lovely people who will just dig in and do whatever it takes and Mia certainly rewarded them for it! I met her when I was looking at Special and she's grown into this gutsy and sassy little filly so she must of had quite the fight in her to pull through her rough start.

But I know they never mind charing her story and it might give you some hope


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Diane. I am still sending my prayers and thoughts


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane as far as vet questions go - particularly as to their help in monitoring Saffire (it did sound from what you said after your visit to the vet, as though they had just sort of made up their minds that it was a 50/50 chance for the foal and that was that) they need to understand that this foal is extremely precious to you and not dismiss it as 'just one of those things that happens'!

Also make sure that a vet will come to you IMMEDIATELY as soon as Saffire STARTS her labour, tell them that you expect to get a live foal from Saffire so they had better be there!

Not sure about Regumate - as I understand it folk use it to help keep a mare pregnant when she still has a way to go. As Saffire is already in a position to have a viable foal, surely you need to hope that she will give birth sooner rather than later if the placenta is already separating??? Do external scans work on horses? If so would it be possible to see the position of the foal - maybe it is already turned and ready to come, in which case perhaps it would be good to induce Saffire now?

Good luck - hope the vet has some good answers for you - make them understand that this is really important to you.


----------



## Eagle

Anna I found this on the web:

A horse foetus, unlike many other species, matures in the final 5-7 days of pregnancy, and if removed from the mare before this time will usually die. In mares with placentitis, the foal will often respond by maturing more quickly as a result of the stress. Stressed foals can be born early and survive with minimal care, if the infection develops slowly and premature delivery can be delayed. Therefore, if infected mares can be identified early, and treated to delay delivery, the chances of foal survival can be improved and the need for intensive hospitalization minimised.

So maybe Regumate would be a good idea? I have no experience with horses so I am not much help.

I did have a problem with Matteo as I suffered from detachment of the placenta at 4 months and I was in hospital for several weeks with antibiotics and what I presume was an equivalent of Regumate. After about a month all settled down and he was born 10 days late perfectly healthy and very handsome if I may say so


----------



## lucky lodge

i have rang another vet that is heaps closer to me and much cheaper and is a very good vet

compear to $265 call out fee this vet is only $165 and much closer and she now whats going on ...so she ready to

go...the vet that did the ulrasound said the foal was not in foalling position yet....so hang in there saffire



:yes


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you have a good vet much closer now jenny - that's great. Thanks for the news about the ultra sound positioning of the foal, that is the difficulty of the internet - it is often difficult to get the whole picture from what is posted.





(but WOW I just cannot believe the cost of those call out fees, that is beyond a joke!!)

And Renee, thanks for that info, I can understand what the 'medic's' are saying and anyway my opinions come from either experience (which I dont have in this case) or from my strange way of thinking laterally a lot of the time. LOL!!

But I do so disagree that a foal only 'matures' in the last few days of pregnancy and will probably die if born earlier??? How come is it considered perfectly normal for a mare to foal two weeks before her due date, or how come so many of us have foals born early yet perfectly formed in every way except perhaps for actual body weight? (not getting at you here of course, I just love challenging the medical profession to instigate discussions!)

I think those vets writing that info seem to have shot themselves in the foot by then saying that with a separating of the placenta the foal usually speeds up its maturity through stress - so we therefore have a foal who may be mature enough to survive if the mare is well within her possible foaling dates!! What bothers me is the degree of separation, in that can they tell how much? Surely the danger is that with too much separation the foal is being compromised by lack of oxygen/nourishment and would therefore be better out of the mare than left inside under dangerous survival circumstances?? Hope I'm not sounding too muddled now!

In your circumstances, you were only 4 months pregnant, which probably meant that yes you were given a similar drug to regumate - good job too for Matteo's well being (and for all those female hearts that are going to be broken in the future.



)


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> But I do so disagree that a foal only 'matures' in the last few days of pregnancy and will probably die if born earlier??? How come is it considered perfectly normal for a mare to foal two weeks before her due date, or how come so many of us have foals born early yet perfectly formed in every way except perhaps for actual body weight? (not getting at you here of course, I just love challenging the medical profession to instigate discussions!)



I'm not sure if I agree or disagree with that bit Renee put up, my brain wants to chew on it some more





But I've always felt it is a mistake to assume that what we write down as due date is the right date for the mare. Some deliver at 300 days with perfectly healthy and obviously not premmie foals so for them they carried to term even if it wasn't to our date.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with you there Bree - a lot of mares seem to have their own 'carrying to term' dates. LOL!!

But last year when we moved our foaling mares to Cathy's farm to foal, we moved them 5 weeks before their 'due' dates (by our covering dates) and only a very slow journey 6 miles down the road. Chapella foaled a day and a half later with only a half filled bag, and her filly was perfectly formed/normal, just small skinny and a bit weak - most certainly a premmie birth but survived with no problem. Then Narcotics foaled two days after this and lost her foal - unexpected (little bag to see) mid morning birth in the field, and lost a perfectly formed filly due to not getting out of the bag. The third mare to foal, Mummy mare, did manage to carry her foal to her due date and foaled quite normally with Cathy in attendance.

So I still say that foals are able to be born 'early' and are not likely to die unless carried to within 5-7 days of their due date (or the mare's idea of HER due date).

Great discussion - any thoughts from other posters?


----------



## Eagle

hhmmmm yes, great discussion. I think your girls pretty much proved that they *can* foal premature and survive but perhaps it isn't a perfect situation. Maybe your 2 girls were going to foal early and your trailer ride "helped" them. Who knows





I agree with Bree when she says that each mare has her own foaling date which can alter from foal to foal ( a mare that foaled early this year will not necessarily foal early next year) just look at Fire Fly, she foaled at 305 days last year now I think she is on about day 350



Maybe it is the foal that decides it's development and not the mare.

I was told but I don't know if it is true that: "The foal chooses the day and the mare chooses the hour"

Changing subjects slightly, there is one thing that *I REALLY HATE* since I have had minis and that is the vets attitude, they never seem to take me seriously when I call them for my chips, yet when I call the same vets for our show jumpers they shift there butts immediately or say "bring him in and I will have the stable prepared" Why do they seem to treat them like a total waste of money and who cares if you loose your mare or foal??





Sorry If I am being rude but I think that if one of my big girls was in the same situation as Saffire she would be in the clinic until the situation is under control or they would give me a whole list of things to give her and do to save mother and foal.

Climbing down now


----------



## lucky lodge

some great imfo there guys..

saffire seems to be doing ok normally she would be laying down for hours and havent seen her lay down at all

hoping the antibotics are working



:yeah



:yeah





oh and she seems more relaxed


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great news!!



:yeah Thank you for the update.


----------



## lucky lodge

no worrys hazel iam pretty happy with the way shes change...the drugs must be working


----------



## lucky lodge

well iam of to bed now it 11;30pm



here now i surpose you are all just getting out of bed

iam so rapt saffire is acting a lot healther



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce



keep it up saffire


----------



## Riverrose28

I only read this last page, looks like she is coming around. Good luck, hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Wings

I'm glad you're seeing improvement!

"The foal chooses the day and the mare chooses the hour" and that is why when I see foaling signs I plead with the mare



:rofl

me: Rivain please wait for me to get back.

Rivain: suuuuurreee.........nup.

me: Twinky sweety not 2am this time, you know I hate 2am.

Twinkles: pfffft.

Actually this pleading thing doesn't seem to be working


----------



## AnnaC

LOL! Bree - when do mares ever listen to what we say!





So glad to hear that Saffire is feeling better - great news.








Hang in there Saffire - just make sure that baby is getting all its nourishment and bring it successfully into the world in the next week or so.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks everyone after reading saffire other thread well thaat just broke my heart iam doing the best i can


----------



## Riverrose28

Thought I would respond here instead of the other thread, as I responded before about my mare with the red bag delivering at 305 days. The vet did an external ultra sound, and then inserted a cardboard pipe into the vaginal canal to see if she was effacing. Her cervix was softening, so she told me to watch her carefully. this was several years ago and no regumate was admistered. It was indead a red bag delivery and if I wasn't present the foal would have died. all turned out OK but when the foal was born the mares bag wasn't as big as normal and the since the foal was only 305 dys along he didn't have any body fat, but could stand and nurse and within a couple of days was just as thrifty as any foal. the mare produced plenty of milk after delivery and all was fine. Hope you have the same good outcome. Sorry you feel like some others slapped you in the face. Forgive them, as they are only concerned for your horse welfare and mean no harm to you.


----------



## Wings

I can see how the situation on the other thread happened. Over here we get very used to our daily talks and we know how the mares are progressing. We get to know things like issues with vets and inexperience. Over there they don't know all of that so can only judge by what they can see.

I think I'm just used to forums being rough at times, especially on topics involving an emergency.

FWIW I belive it is called regumate over here as well, I know someone whose mare has to have it to carry a foal to term.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Great news that Saffire is feeling and looking a lil better..fingers crossed all go well form now on 



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Please dont let yourself get upset about the responses to your topic on the other forum Jenny. This often happens during internet chat because different people read things in a different way, plus they rarely have the full picture available to them, so they just reply to what they see/read.

I'm sure your new vet has given a lot of thought to the best possible course of action for Saffire and her baby and maybe, as Saffire is so close to foaling, she has decided that to delay labour by using regumate is not the way to go. But by all means ask her as I would be very interested to hear her response. As you know by now, I'm rather in favour of letting Saffire progress towards a normal foaling date and not in favour of using regumate to dalay it, because I think she is a lot closer to foaling than the 4 weeks away that the first vets suggested and I think her foal has a better chance if he/she is out in the world rather than be kept 'inside' under possibly compromised circumstances.

I hope you had a better sleep last night and feel more relaxed now that Saffire is responding to her meds.


----------



## lucky lodge

do you think when the foal arrives will s/he i think its a filly...will be sick if the placenta is infected .....


----------



## Wings

Did the vet give a name for what's going on?

Was just chatting to someone whose mare suffered placentitis. Her mare bagged up far too early and generally presented foaling signs. She had a ver on the ball vet who picked this as classic warning signs for placentitis and got her on antibiotics and regumate. The mare carried to term and delivered a healthy foal.

So if that is what Saffire has then her foaling signs would be very misleading





Additionaly as far as the foal goes as it has spent it's last days in a compromised enviroment then I'd be chatting to the vet about setting up a course of antibiotics and maybe even a transfusion (I think it's of plasma) as well as doing an IGG test to ensure the foal gets enough colustrum. Lyric needed one of those after her rough start.


----------



## AnnaC

Not having any experiencee in this field I didn't realise that placentitis could cause a mare to show foaling signs too early, but you do have due dates (approx) for Saffire and Dusty dont you Jenny, so this will help your vet to decide whether you are getting false signs or not.

And yes, I agree with Bree - while the foal will probably be born healthy (depending upon how soon it arrives I think) it always pays to be ready with any medication just in case as newly born babies often need some help during their first 24 hours. But your new vet will help you with this and relieve you of any anxiety regarding the baby's health.


----------



## lucky lodge

hope this works its a good read

http://www.ansteadve...s.php?id-art=42

click on articles

then click on placentitis

SORRY IT DOESNT SEEM TO BE WORKING


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal from saffire thats good the long it stays in the oven the better


----------



## lucky lodge

i dont no i thought saffire and sweety were due about the same time

but saffire is looking very close.....


----------



## cassie

yes new pics of Saffire and of course little man!


----------



## lucky lodge

well saffire is looking so ready to foal

iam thinking tonights the night????????????????????????????????



:rofl

sorry i didnt take any photos today as ive been doing fencing all day

will tomorrow


----------



## Wings

Boil up a drink and ready for an all nighter


----------



## lucky lodge

Well saffire is acting a bit strange tonight

dont no if its b/c ive moved dusty in to the paddock next to her

but saffire is going in for a bit of eating then off she goes walking around in circles and a bit of belly biting

then back for some food again . then she seems calm dont no whats going on but keeping eye on her..


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like she could be up to something


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo How exciting!!

Dont forget that she might have a red bag delivery so you will need to be right there beside her as she foals to break the placenta and get the foal out fast - a minute delay can make all the difference! Plus if you think she is going to foal tonight, then give your vet a call now to warn her, so she will be on the ball when you call her to say that Saffire is foaling.





Wish we were there to help - sending GOOD LUCK wishes!!

COME ON SAFFIRE - your little baby is excitedly expected.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah How exciting



:yeah Come on Saffire



:yeah Aunties are all ready to welcome your little bundle


----------



## lucky lodge

well after all the action she was doing last night

theres no foal to report....ive run out of antiobotics what do i do


----------



## Wings

Call the vet and get more, she MUST stay on those meds.


----------



## lucky lodge

well have i got some news ................just check saffire and weve got wax and clear white milk..

iam not going anywere ..i thought she was going into labour last night

today /tonight i think we may have a baby...i have rang the first vet there gunna ring me back


----------



## Equuisize

Gooooo Saffire,

Sounds like you'll have another birth announcement for us in the morning, Jenny.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks i just hope it all goes well



ray



she been acting a bit strange again today like she;ll be standing there and then she;ll

just take off like something bir her on the bum..and been doing some belly biting and lots of tail swishing dont no if just from the flys

but iam not gunna take my eyes of her at all



:shocked


----------



## lucky lodge

oh its really windy here today and theres ment to be a storm coming soon

will that put her off ..bloody weather


----------



## lucky lodge

no i called the first vet as she knows more on whats going on with saffire

but if she doesnt call soon ill be ringing the new vet

saffire seems to off calmed down and its ticking down with rain (great)


----------



## Eagle

If I where you I wouldn't go shopping, you would never forgive yourself if she foaled alone and needed you.


----------



## lucky lodge

ive allready been shopping and it was a very quick shop


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire is acting very calm now whats going one minute she looks like action is happening then she stops


----------



## AnnaC

Be very careful Jenny, vets are funny folk and if they think you have two vets involved with your horses then they may refuse to treat or visit at all until they fully understand and accept which one is actually acting for you - eg long delays!!

You had your new vet to Dusty and were surely able to chat to her about Saffire, plus you changed to her because you were unhappy with your treatment by the first vet, so the new vet is now your vet and should be allowed to take over the care of your animals.

Judging by their past performance and their uncaring attitude, I'm sure you will not be able to rely on your old vets to rush to your side as Saffire foals??? So forgt about them and get hold of the new vet asap and update her as to what is going on.





Keeping my fingers cross and saying prayers for a safe and speedy delivery of a healthy baby.


----------



## AnnaC

ps. her behaviour sounds quite normal Jenny - just dont take your eyes off her for more than a minute or two!!


----------



## Wings

The rain has only ever encouraged mine!


----------



## lucky lodge

t



thanks well the vet didnt ring me and i fell asleep in front of the camera with the alarm on.....

this foaling stuff has really worn me out ..it 6.30pm her now so iam watching her eat her dinner...

next foaling time i will be way more set up with better cameras and will have them on marestare

and will have more paddocks set up and more stables

saffire is very carm no tail swishing nothing just standing there eating her dinner not like last night

nope spoke to soon she left her dinner gone for a walk around in her yard...now she back again

oh and the wax has fallen off


----------



## lucky lodge

up date she just keeps eating then going for walk then back for more dinner

what she doing that for


----------



## Eagle

I would be very careful and watch her like a hawk, my Britt ate her dinner like that and then foaled 30 minutes later, she also did a lot of walking during the day so it sounds like Saffire could be getting ready.


----------



## lucky lodge

well she has stoped eating and has;nt finished all her dinner and thats not like her she a gabage disposal

unit LOL if she was in labour would;nt she be more restless


----------



## Eagle

my mares are always impossible to really see in labour, once they start it is all over VERY quick. I have spent hours in the barn at night only to miss them whilst i went for a cup of tea or a pee. My girls will just stop eating and foal.


----------



## lucky lodge

well its ticking down with rain here hope she has it in the stable and not in the yard


----------



## lucky lodge

:salute time 10.30pm and no action shes standing in her stable very calm


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update


----------



## lucky lodge

OH thats so sad,,,,,no iam not takeing my eye of her...but she better have it before thursday got to go to work.....but i can cancel all my jobs as iam my own boss.....

no foal to report will be ringing my new vet today...


----------



## cassie

sounds like everything is ready for Saffire to foal!

Suzie was hardly restless at all too... ate all her dinner just like Britt! then got down to it... you all saw LOL

watch her like a hawk Jenny as we all know you are... is your daughter able to watch her for a bit while you sleep? you poor thing!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe it'll be tonight



:yeah



or today



:yeah Praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire today 8/11/11


----------



## lucky lodge

update on saffire well she very calm standing in the rain silly girl she could go stand in her stable


----------



## lucky lodge

well spoke to the first vet and she said in angry way to stop worrying it will come when its ready

didnt say anything about antiobotics















i could;nt get a word in......


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> well spoke to the first vet and she said in angry way to stop worrying it will come when its ready
> 
> didnt say anything about antiobotics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could;nt get a word in......


I say DITCH EM!!!!

you have a great new vet who sounds so helpful and really wanting to give your beautiful babies a chance...

get rid of the old... in with the new!!



:yeah:yeah

p.s WOW Saffire has really dropped! looking good to go... though I would have thought that her udder will fill more... but she may not with everything happening inside of her...


----------



## lucky lodge

and the new vet is heaps cheaper



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge

update on saffire she hasnt moved all day..even when i went to clean the paddocks she would normaly

follow me around nope not today and shes getting a bit cranky again to hope its not b/c she;s not on antibotics any more or b/c she gunna foal.....


----------



## AnnaC

If she has finished the whole course of her anti-biotics then perhaps she doesn't need more? (just like with humans). But I do think you should get hold of your new vet and ask her as she will be the one taking charge from now on.





Can Saffire be 'tested' to see if the infection has 'halted'? Sorry but I dont know anything about this sort of happening, which is why I think you should talk to your new vet.

I do think that Saffire being a bit cranky and acting a bit out of character is probably due to being so close to foaling and feeling generally uncomfortable, and not necessarily because she might still have the infection.


----------



## lucky lodge

yer i think she is close to foal to and her coat is really shiney so you would think she healthy


----------



## lucky lodge

update on saffire..well she,s all tuck up in her stable doing lots of tail swishing then goes of for a walk

then back to her dinner....man these mares really no how to do your head in onew miniute thay look close to foaling then thay stop



:frusty


----------



## Eagle

could we have some pics of her tummy sideways and from behind, pretty please


----------



## AnnaC

Which is why we dont take our eyes off them however long it takes - and why they are just fine, while we are gibbering, sleep deprived wrecks - and why (many many years ago before I had Cathy's help) I can remember swallowing loads of those caffine based 'pro plus' tablets to keep myself going for all night sit-ups plus looking after between 12 and 16 fully stabled big horses - mine plus liveries - who needed full-time care plus exercise each day!


----------



## lucky lodge

will take more photos tomorrow as it dark here now


----------



## Eagle

Anna I used to take Pro plus when I was a croupier. Lol wonderful stuff lol


----------



## Eagle

I am still new at this breeding game too Jenny and what I have learnt from these wonderful ladies/ friends on here is to take daily photos of my mares tummies and udders as it will help determine when they are due to drop next year. Each mare has her own special shape and size. roll on next spring cos I will be ready


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report ....



come on saffire today or tonight would be good got to go to work tomorow

as i dont wont to leave the house ..As iam on my own throw the day..husband doesnt get home from work

till 7 at night...and my daughter cant stand the sight of blood she,d be no help..she,d pass out


----------



## Eagle

She sounds like my mum



You would never believe we are related, she is so tidy and made up and she smells sooooo good, me, well I am just a mess



Poor mum has tried so hard over the years to turn me into a young lady



I turned up for dinner at her house last night with my wellies on and she nearly died


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I do admire Mums who look and dress like Mums should, but it is a good job your Mum doesn't live here Renee. Everyone wears Wellies or muddy farm boots, even on Christmas Day! Whether Christmas lunch is here or at Cathy's, farm footwear is the norm - we do make an effort to wear clean (non smelly) trousers and a top, but the meal is eaten in the middle of normal work, plus you never know when there might be an emergency!!


----------



## lucky lodge

iam a wellie girl and i allways stink of horse crap

i allways wear wellie when iam in the paddock but my every day shoe are my steelcaps love them


----------



## cassie

So Jenny where are these pictures!!

I'm a "flip flop" lol "thongs" ( the kind you wear on your feet lol ) girl!!! I get really bad exam ion my feet so I avoid wearing enclosed shoes as much as possible



I dnt even own a pair of gumboots! Lol can't find a pair I like lol


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry i had visitors all day

oh my wellies are purple


----------



## Eagle

Well Miss Purple Wellies



where are those pics???? You better post soon or


----------



## lucky lodge

tomorrow i promise its dark out now..but iam hoping for saffire with her foal pictures for you tomorow

when i took saffire to the vet she did a ultrasound and she said saffire had about 4 weeks to go

i think she gunna foal soon can thay be wrong or are thay very correct


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes, they can be VERY wrong! It is very hard to say with these mares. Even big horse are hard, we had several mares stitched up a few years ago and they were scanned before, if I remember correctly they were supposed to have a few weeks to go, well 1 foaled after a few days and the other over a month later. These mares were both surrogate mares carrying full brother colts. I didn't like these stitched in foal alarms and we didn't use them again. Marestare is much better and I am trying to convince my brother in law to get the show jumpers on for next spring.


----------



## AnnaC

Always go by what the mare is telling you and not by what anyone else says - the mare is the only one who knows when her baby is ready to appear.


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry no foal to report....got to go to work today for a couple of hours so ive got my other daughter

to baby sit saffire ..even though she cant stand the sight of blood either......



but she said if it foal comes

she will just have to deal with it...lisa my daughter will ring me and i will take her through it....

please saffire wait till i get home



ray



ray


----------



## cassie

lucky lodge said:


> tomorrow i promise its dark out now..but iam hoping for saffire with her foal pictures for you tomorow
> 
> when i took saffire to the vet she did a ultrasound and she said saffire had about 4 weeks to go
> 
> i think she gunna foal soon can thay be wrong or are thay very correct


Vets can DEFINITLEY be wrong!! I got the vet out to see Suzie in April of this year, for him to confirm she was in foal and such.. he said he thought she has 6-8 weeks to go!!!!!



:wacko



:wacko



we all know how wrong her was!! try 5 months!!!!!!!








she will foal when she is ready... and up to that time unfortunatly I don't think you will be getting much sleep ...


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes Cassie, we all remember but what a fun packed 5 months it was


----------



## lucky lodge

still no foal i just hope the infection hasnt come back...

lindi-loo were are you when she gunna foal



:rofl

iam hopinng and praying this foal will be alive ....i no iam a worry wort but i just cant help it


----------



## Eagle

Relax, getting all stressed won't help, she will soon foal and then you can sit down with a few glasses and let go of some tears of joy.

Hugs Renee

P.S where are the pics


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry on the no photos had vistors all day will take some tomorrow promise.promise


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Im here..although Iv been really busy passed week or so ..its that time of the year again getting the trees sorted out in time to be on sale for christmas..I do love the atmosphere with all the excited families coming to buy theyr christmas tees..

 

As for Saffire and her baby shes fooled us all I think 



 ..she still looks so close though and I'll be sending some vibes for her to foal this weekend..come on girl lets have this baby


----------



## lucky lodge

midnight here,, and iam still watching saffire doesnt seem to be any action happening

she,ll probaly wait till iam in a deep sleep LOL LOL

ian getting a bit worried as i thought she would of had it by now and she still has that bloody vulva

and had waxed up 3 days ago and she has got milk ...i just dont know whats going on


----------



## lucky lodge

still no foal iam ringing the new vet today...


----------



## lucky lodge

rang the old vet as the new vet is in surgery will ring her later

but the old vet said thay only give them the antibitics every 4 weeks and to just keep an eye

on her


----------



## Lindi-loo

All will be fine you'll see 



 try not to worry too much


----------



## AnnaC

You simply have to STOP involving the old vets - you already know that they are pretty useless and not at all interested.

Concentrate on building a relatioship with your new vet as she is the one who is going to help you when you need it. If she is busy/in surgery, then ask the receptionist when she will be free for a chat. If you are having an emergency, then tell the receptionist and maybe your new vet will come to the phone if it is at all possible, to give you advice and/or to tell you how soon she can be with you. But dont bounce between vets, it is not a good policy as it is just possible that both may decide to let the other veterinary practice take the responsibility when you do actually need a vet in a hurry!

Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh, especially as I do realise that you are worried and stressed about Saffire, but it is really a lifesaver to have a vet who will work with you and who will do their very best to help you and your animals in an emergency.


----------



## a mini dream come true

AnnaC said:


> You simply have to STOP involving the old vets - you already know that they are pretty useless and not at all interested.
> 
> Concentrate on building a relatioship with your new vet as she is the one who is going to help you when you need it. If she is busy/in surgery, then ask the receptionist when she will be free for a chat. If you are having an emergency, then tell the receptionist and maybe your new vet will come to the phone if it is at all possible, to give you advice and/or to tell you how soon she can be with you. But dont bounce between vets, it is not a good policy as it is just possible that both may decide to let the other veterinary practice take the responsibility when you do actually need a vet in a hurry!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh, especially as I do realise that you are worried and stressed about Saffire, but it is really a lifesaver to have a vet who will work with you and who will do their very best to help you and your animals in an emergency.






I agree with Anna. It's like having two farriers. It does not work.



Lucky I have a cousin that is a farrier. He doesn't mind giving me his opinion, knowing that there is no way he can come and do the horses for me. He is the one that told me to be careful about letting a farrier know you talked to another one. They get upset.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Any news?? 



 I heard the stork is on the way 



 the filly fairy is close behind


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report i surpose the longer it stays in there the better

but ive been doing lots of reading on placentis and it doesnt sound good the foal can be very sick and could die a couple days later

saffire still has the bloody vulva but seems healhy in her self

please i need lots of praying for my little saffire..



ray



ray


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire today






she still looks like she needs more udder but shes got milk


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Wow, she looks like she is ready to pop. That belly looks really low and pointy and her bag looks really full





Marsha


----------



## Lindi-loo

Really isnt worth worrying about things before they happen..shes gona be fine and so will baby 






 

she looks ready to go 



 try to relax and enjoy


----------



## Lindi-loo

I just happen to stumble on a thread and thought maybe it would be a good idea for you to contact this member StarRidgeAcres..shes been through exactly what your going through with Saffire...maybe she can help to calm you a little as Im sure she will tell you the outcome was just fine 





 

everyone here is more than happy to help if they can and share experiances so why not send her a pm..it always helps to share your worries


----------



## lucky lodge

i cant help my self but worry,,,,,

saffires been out in a big paddock today running around having fun

since shes been more active today her udders are smaller thats normal yer..


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes thats completely normal 



 and she must be feeling just fine to be running around enjoying herself 



 thats great news and I bet shes moved that baby on a bit too


----------



## lucky lodge

so with her udders going down .from being active..does that mean she,s still has a while till she foals


----------



## AnnaC

From the look of her tummy, baby has successfully moved into the dropped position!





So we are all good to go anytime Saffire chooses.





Dont worry too much about her udder - some mares are 'rock hard' before they foal and some fill with milk at or just after foaling (the mere fact of the foal sucking will mostly bring the milk in so dont get in a panic if YOU dont think she has much milk on offer, a healthy foal can easily wait a few hours before getting a good feed, just be a little patient!)

Just remember that once she starts labour Saffire will 'empty' her system by doing lots of small squishy piles of droppings (a good sign that labour is happening) so once she has foaled make sure she has a supply of good leafy hay available plus several small wet feeds to help it get started again and prevent any 'blockages' due to dry food going through an empty digestive system. Also a couple of sliced apples given by hand will give her an extra sugar boost which can also help.

Just make sure that you are right there with her as she foals and I'm sure everything will be fine. Looks as though you will have a new baby in a day or two!





Good luck and finger crossed for you and Saffire - and that very special new baby.


----------



## Eagle

She is looking good to go but I find that whilst they are still running around playing, they are not ready to foaling. I guess time will tell.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee. I do so agree with what you said, BUT I have also had mares that suddenly aoppear 'all fired up' just before they foal - think it is due to the 'rush' of all their bodily systems coming together to give them the boost to exert themselves through the final race towards foaling!??


----------



## lucky lodge

well it was very strange for her. to run around like she was..its 8.15 pm here and iam watching her on the camera and she just standing

and hasnt moved for awhile.....oh now we have some tail swishing and kicking belly now where standing still again....

i wish i couuld talk to animals...wheres dr do little when you need him



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge

10.15 pm here update on saffire tonight well shes doing tail lifting and back legs are stomping the ground then a tail swishing

does this sound like labour................. but she,s not walking around restless...


----------



## Eagle

Yes well said Diane, any changes in her character/ routine are good signs and I would definitely give vet number 2 a call to warn her, (gives her time to make sure she has everything she will need in the car before she goes to bed, saving precious time)

Good luck, we are with you in spirit.


----------



## Riverrose28

I went to the first post that has the links and don't know which one is for Saffire?


----------



## AnnaC

Are you looking for marestare links Terry? Saffire is not on marestare - Jenny has been posting pictures for us instead. (sorry if I have misunderstood you!)

Sounds as though she is very close Jenny - give that good vet a ring just in case.

Fingers crossed for you - I know I keep saying it, but do make sure you are with her when she foals. If it is a red bag, as it may well be under these circumstances, then the foal will not survive unless you break the placenta (red bag) for it as it appears. No foal can break its way through its own bag plus the placenta and it will die from the lack of oxygen. Break that red bag, check quickly by feeling inside for two legs and a nose, and get that foal out fast, dont wait for Saffire to do it alone, give gentle but firm pulls with her contractions and get him/her out and free from the white bag as fast as you can. Your vet should be there to help you with this and to care for the foal following the birth.

Good luck - I'm sure it will all go successfully with your help.


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks every one .......no foal to report..i have utube every redbag delivery and watched millions of times...i just hope i dont

freak out



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle

Red bags aren't that bad Jenny, as long as you are there with her it will be fine. How is she at the moment?


----------



## lucky lodge

she ,s got all the signs of foaling


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Lindi-loo

Everything looks and sounds good 



 ..try not to panic easy to say sitting here i know 



 i also did alot of research and video watching on red bags as my mare had some bloody discharge a few times through the last months of her pregnancy..I was ready for it 



 ..but thankfully I was relieved when I saw the white sack appear 



 ..you'll be just fine {{{hugs}}}..


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo how exciting!!








Come on Saffire - your Momma needs to meet your new baby.





Good luck Jenny, hang in there, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Riverrose28

Yes, AnnaC, I was looking for her on Marestare. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lucky lodge

well i think it must be the karm before the storm as saffire is so relaxed tonight...

spoke to my new vet today about saffire and she says because she has not seen saffire she cant really tell me whats going to

happen ...but what i have told her about saffire she says theres i big chance every thing can be fine .

*but she will be there and ready for anything that happens*


----------



## lucky lodge

well saffire was very karm a miniute ago she was laying down and had three big jumpy twitches now shes standing

up swishing tail and stomping her feet ......whats going on


----------



## lucky lodge

update now she,s just standing karm again.....this girl is doing my head in LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Flying minis

lucky lodge said:


> *but she will be there and ready for anything that happens*



Haven't posted on this thread yet, although I've been watching it continually and thinking of you and Saffire! Be sure when this is over, to express your appreciation for vet #2 -sounds like a good vet who truly cares about the animals!


----------



## MeganH

That a girl, Saffire!!








So glad you are in touch with the new vet and she is being helpful!

Best wishes for Saffire and her mama!


----------



## AnnaC

Saffire is probably having pre-labour twinges Jenny - remember she is new to this and therefore she may react more 'sharply' to internal movements, as against an older experienced brood mare.





So glad your new vet is going to be on standby for you and is willing to help.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

lucky lodge said:


> well i think it must be the karm before the storm as saffire is so relaxed tonight...
> 
> spoke to my new vet today about saffire and she says because she has not seen saffire she cant really tell me whats going to
> 
> happen ...but what i have told her about saffire she says theres i big chance every thing can be fine .
> 
> *but she will be there and ready for anything that happens*


I don't understand something. What is keeping the new vet from seeing the mare? If that was discussed I've missed it in all the pages of stuff. If she's going to "be there" she obviously makes farm calls, so why can't she come out today or tomorrow or the next day to examine her in person. Plus, it would be VERY advisable for the vet to have been to your place and seen the mare prior to any emergency situation.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh that sounds like progression to me..with that udder and belly too I guess that filly fairy is close by 



 :yeah 

 

Good luck for a happy and easy foaling 



 ..will be watching closely tonight for that all important "UPDATE" 





 

I started the celebration already 



 hope you dont mind the Jack Daniels was calling me from the cupboard so just had to have one..please give me an excuse Saffire


----------



## Eagle

Oh Lord Lindy, no drinking alone please cos that is sad.



that's better


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh ladies you are not alone on this one, I'm sitting here with a busch beer in one hand and a cig in the other, don't know how I'm typing! wish I could help with this one cause I know the owner is so stressed. Being on the other side of the world is exciting and frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report .....but iam with you girls i dont drink dizzy drinks but ill have coffee



and smoke



with you,s


----------



## Riverrose28

Just checking in! Still no foal! Seems like soon!


----------



## lucky lodge

just checked saffires udders and there rock hard..will check them again tonight


----------



## MeganH

wooo hooo!!!

Come on Saffire... we are ready!


----------



## Equuisize

I'm checking in multiple times a day to see Saffire's baby.

Come on girl, your Mom and a lot of other folks are pulling

for you.


----------



## lucky lodge

just spoke to first vet to get imfo out of her to give to my new vet ..and she said if saffire is so close to foiling not to worry...

just to be there ..the placenta has not seperate from the wall and my be saffire might have a blader infection...and if she has foaled in the

next few days will be getting my new vet to look at her


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Prayers for a safe delivery for her very soon.

Marsha


----------



## Eagle

Oh this is so exciting, Jenny I am here for you.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thats great news..come on girl..this is going to be a very cutie baby 





 




 all this waiting will be forgotten the moment we see those first pictures 





 

 

 I have to go out in a bit to get a new box of tissues ready for my grandaughters first school nativity play 



 she has the part of "MARY" 



 but will be checking in on my phone 



 to read the latest report


----------



## cassie

we are all here for you Jenny!!! waiting and waiting!! I'm sure you and Saffire will be fine and do great! she is going to have THE most beautiful foal!! can't wait to see he/SHE



this foal should have one very special show name I think


----------



## lucky lodge

can you think of any special names

one name i thought off was

little lucky touch and go

but i reackon you girls can come up with something better


----------



## cassie

hmmm,

well its a bit hard cos the baby isn't born yet... but what is mum and dad's name again?


----------



## AnnaC

Little Lucky Comin' up Trumps.

Little Lucky Steppin' up to Life.

Little Lucky Wednesday's Child/Thursday's Child/Friday's Child etc etc!

Little Lucky Zest for Life.

Little Lucky Special Delivery.

Little Lucky Prize Parcel.

Little Lucky Saffire's Gift.

Little Lucky Flight of Fancy.

Little Lucky Fancy Pants.


----------



## Eagle

"Little Lucky Told You So" aka so so


----------



## cassie

Haha renee lol

Oh Anna!! I love saffires gift! Nice!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> "Little Lucky Told You So" aka so so






:rofl



:rofl TOO CUTE!! I like this one



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge

dads name

glenrowan lucky warrior

saffires name

tiny toy snippets saffire


----------



## lucky lodge

up date on saffire its 9.30pm here and saffires doing some tail swishing and back feet stomping but no real action


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire,s getting boring she,s having a lay down now LOL


----------



## Eagle

Laying down is good as long as she pushes


----------



## Lindi-loo

Saffire Im not impressed..I needed an excuse tonigh to have a few more JD's but looks like im outta luck


----------



## Riverrose28

Mares are so funny, I have sweetwater mare that delivers always at 1:35 either AM or PM, and there are no signs of labor, but this is what she does, she lays down and takes a good sleep usually an hour or an hour and a half, gets up stomps a few times, swishes her tail a time or two, lays down, and starts pushing. All of her four foals have been this way. Watching and waiting for Saffire.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Brilliant Renee - and So So is just perfect too (although I can see Jenny outside standing there shouting "Come on you little So and So, lets be seeing you" LOL!!

Oh Terry, aren't these mares just wonderful!! I must tell you a tale that you really wont believe - stop reading now Jenny, this is NOT going to happen with Saffire!

A friend asked me to have her experienced thoroughbred brood mare to foal down one Spring, warning me that the mare would require a full haynet to be given if she looked like foaling, plus she always foaled standing up and eating the hay!! "Pull the other one" I said. However as far as I'm comcerned, what the owner wants the owner gets (as long as it is not dangerous). So I watched and waited and when one evening the mare came in from the field, ate her feed but showed no interest in the hay on the floor, I waited some more and as she got more restless I took the required haynet to her. Ater stuffing her face for around 10 minutes, she suddenly started pushing and I rushed in to catch her new son before he hit the floor!! She never paused in her munching and never moved from the spot until she saw him struggle to his feet, whereupon she became the most perfect, loving and concerned Momma instantly. I removed the haynet and when she was ready to eat again, she happily munched at what was on the floor!!

Blessed are the broodmares. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Anna, that is hilarious, these mares sure are wonderful entertainment.


----------



## Riverrose28

OMG! I have a mare that has had three foals all delivered standing, thank God for cameras! When I see the bubble I must spring into action. I also have an older mare, in her 20's that never lets you know shes in labor, she doesn't even get a full bag, just a small hard one. She will eat dinner, lay down, deliver, get up and go nuzzle the foal, and go back to eating dinner. She's my favorite though, and I've had her for 15 years, and never seen her deliver. I always feed her, go look at her in the camera and she's eating and there's a foal in there too. She'll leave the food, go talk to the foal and go back to eating. She will also guide the foal to the milk bar. She is so experienced she doesn't need me. God Bless the Brood Mares.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Oh they do know how to keep us entertained dont they - and on our toes!!

I have one old girl here who when having her last foal did it while,out eating the grass. Driving home from the shops I looked across the field to see her eating away with a little white bubble forming. Stopped the car, jumped out and raced across the field as he was slowly dropping to the ground - mare still grazing of course. He plopped down and she turned her head as if to say 'goodness, did I do a pile of poo without knowing!'. Her expression when she saw the foal was absolutely classic!! "Where on earth did that come from?" After a sniff or two she decided that he was hers and set about being a Mom. LOL!!


----------



## Riverrose28

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Oh they do know how to keep us entertained dont they - and on our toes!!
> 
> I have one old girl here who when having her last foal did it while,out eating the grass. Driving home from the shops I looked across the field to see her eating away with a little white bubble forming. Stopped the car, jumped out and raced across the field as he was slowly dropping to the ground - mare still grazing of course. He plopped down and she turned her head as if to say 'goodness, did I do a pile of poo without knowing!'. Her expression when she saw the foal was absolutely classic!! "Where on earth did that come from?" After a sniff or two she decided that he was hers and set about being a Mom. LOL!!


Only a mini mare of course, the big girls would never do this!






:arg!


----------



## Wings

Mares can be such funny things



:rofl

I won't help name until it's on the ground and up, I believe it's bad luck to name before then





All of mine have been named after the first drink and poop and often after the vet has given them the all clear!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG some great stories ,,,,,,well still no foal we keep saying she must be waiting for xmas LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

6.00pm here and she all tucked up in her stable and yard....saffire has had big hard warm udders all day

she, all soft around the bum vulva looks long and puffy belly has droped...all sytems go, tonights the night



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

yippeeee, please keep us updated.

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling and a healthy mummy and baby


----------



## lucky lodge

will update for yous all night........LOL till i go to sleep


----------



## lucky lodge

8.30 pm here saffires having a lay down...so no action



yet


----------



## Eagle

Hhmmmm what is happening?


----------



## AnnaC

Any news? Or is Saffire aiming to keep us guessing a bit longer?


----------



## Riverrose28

This question may have been asked, but I didn't want to go back through the whole thread. Who watches Saffire while human Mom sleeps?


----------



## Eagle

I think she has a foal alarm on Terry


----------



## Riverrose28

Eagle said:


> I think she has a foal alarm on Terry


Thanks


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry guys ....i feel a sleep early last night...............still no foal ..must need a bit longer in the oven LOL LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

2.46pm after noon and saffire wont come out of the stable and yard normaly she hanging out to get out not today

and she is doing lots of tail swishing and theres no flys and lots of bum rubbing going on...iam hoping she in the begins of labor so iam watching on tv and iam ready to go if anything happensoh and she,s doing lots of peeing


----------



## Lindi-loo

what about some music in the stable..that might get her jiggin'


----------



## lucky lodge

well saffire is all tucked up in her stable ,,,,,no action happening i thought she was close today

weather here is crap raining maybe that will bring her on



:yes





will keep updating through the night till i go to sleep


----------



## lucky lodge

Riverrose28 said:


> This question may have been asked, but I didn't want to go back through the whole thread. Who watches Saffire while human Mom sleeps?






saffire has 2 cameras on her and she has a foal alarm on....couldnt live without them a must for all breeders....especial worry worts like me LOL LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

this is what my husband calls the foaling cave,,,,

saffire is on the tv on the right dont no if you can see her


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire on tv not a very good photo


----------



## lucky lodge

go back a page to see the foaling cave LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

my 9 1/2 month old rotweiller mack hes on foal watch to


----------



## AnnaC

Looks like a good set up Jenny.








Love the idea of getting Mack to help with the foal watch LOL!!





Keep a good eye on Saffire's foal alarm - there have been folk who have been let down by them right at the important moment!

Surely Saffire cant hold on much longer - you must be in need of a full night's sleep!


----------



## Eagle

Great set up Jenny, looks similar to my bedroom in foaling season





Mack has grown, he will take up all the bed soon


----------



## a mini dream come true

Your set up looks a lot like mine too.



Love your helper



.


----------



## lucky lodge

mack is a big boy ...he has the nices nature

back to saffire why does she act like she in full on labour ,,,then she stops and stands like a statue

any one got any ideas...how many times can thay stop labour


----------



## Riverrose28

What do you mean, full on labor? Is she laying down, getting up, having contractions? Or is she just restless, looking at her belly? Can you describe?


----------



## Eagle

cooooeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii anyone there???






Jenny






This suspense is killing us


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm here! I'm hoping she means first stage and is in the barn, but her post has me so worried.


----------



## Eagle

I am going to have to go to bed soon but I do hope that Jenny wakes and updates before I go




Terry


----------



## AnnaC

I'm here too and am also a bit worried that we haven't had a response from Jenny. I'll be around (on and off) for the next 3 hours approx - hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Riverrose28

Well, my but is getting sore sitting here looking at the screen. I just popped a top on a busch beer and it's only 3:45, what the hay! I know I've smoked too many cigs, and I'm on pins and needles. Got to go check the wood stove and to feed my guys at 4:00 so I can finish before dark. I'll keep checking in. Hopefully this is all a false alarm.






:arg!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I'm surrounded by apples, mints and nuts in the attempt to keep me from too many ciggies - it's not working very well!!


----------



## AnnaC

Trouble is, Jenny was going to call the vet at the onset of labour, but judging from her last post, it didn't seem clear what Saffire was actually doing. To wait for full labour, is really leaving it a bit too late for the new vet to get there, which is what is so worrying.

I'm just hoping that Jenny is with Saffire (and the vet) and simply cant get to her computer to tell us what is going on.

Has any seen Cassie around, it's been a while since she last posted about trying to get a pee sample from Penny (yesterday?) Just wondered if she has Jenny's phone number? Yes I do realise that she is probably asleep - when is it morning time down there?


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm back from the barn and still on pins and needles, I'll be back and forth between the stove, cooking, and the wood stove keeping it stocked. Trying to be a good girl with the cigs, only have three left till hubby gets home with more. Such a good provider, should I say enabler. I don't know what time the sun comes up in Aussie Land, but it's going down here so it shouldn't be much longer till we have some news.



:arg! Got to love these dang smilies


----------



## Eagle

Cassie should be up in about an hour, gosh this is worrying. Anna you are skinny, I can,t afford to scoff nuts, you know what they say " 5 minutes in your mouth 5 years on your hips" I am of outside for a cig


----------



## Riverrose28

Yes, nuts are fattening, but they are also good for you, they help get rid of the bad colestral, probably didn't spell that right, call the spelling police, I havn't figured out how to download the spell check on LB.


----------



## lucky lodge

iam so sorry for keeping yous all in the dark last night ....i feel asleep............

no foal to report ...but what she is doing is shes madly swishing her tail rubbing bum walking around in circles laying down getting back up

goes back in the stable for some more dinnner then does it again.she does the hole time she eating...then she just stops and stands like a statue..so here i am thnking this is

it have the foaling kit ready vets number on speed dail and then she stops



i dont no what she doing

its like she going in to labour then she stops it ...this has been going on the last couple of nights


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> iam so sorry for keeping yous all in the dark last night ....i feel asleep............
> 
> no foal to report ...but what she is doing is shes madly swishing her tail rubbing bum walking around in circles laying down getting back up
> 
> goes back in the stable for some more dinnner then does it again.she does the hole time she eating...then she just stops and stands like a statue..so here i am thnking this is
> 
> it have the foaling kit ready vets number on speed dail and then she stops
> 
> 
> 
> i dont no what she doing
> 
> its like she going in to labour then she stops it ...this has been going on the last couple of nights


Foal is most likely getting into position. I cant see it being too much longer. Good luck and prayers for a safe delivery.

Marsha


----------



## Riverrose28

Glad you got back to us as we were worried. Sounds like she is getting ready. Do you know the signs of first stage labor? Such as being restless, pacing, squirreling her tail up and down, yawning, laying down getting up, looking at her sides, pawing, back leg kicking at her belly, the most important is sweating, sometimes mares will lay down to sleep get up and not have any signs except for sweating then lay down and start having contractions. Good for you having the vet on speed dial. Please watch for the signs of first stage and call her asap, no time to waste on that. Pleas lock her in at twilight and don't let her out till morning so you can watch her. So Sorry to stick my nose in, but your last post had me worried, Just want to help. God Bless the Broodmares. Happy foaling!


----------



## lucky lodge

so sorry for worrying you all but it did look like labour do you think she just getting it in postion...this is driving me nuts



:frusty


----------



## Eagle

My mares are always very fast so I am not sure what she is up to, you could call the vet to check her. Jmho


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> so sorry for worrying you all but it did look like labour do you think she just getting it in postion...this is driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> :frusty


My maiden mare this year was real restless and just had this concerned look on her face, kept going into the corner then out then back in around 8-9pm and she went into labor at 4am. So they can be restless for a few hours especially when its their first and they dont know what's going on.

Marsha


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the update Jenny - we were beginning to get a bit worried!

She could be in the early stages of labour, maiden mares can often show signs of being uncomfortable really early on, whereas more experienced mare will take this stage more patiently (if that's the right word!). Not sure what the time is with you, but I would be watching her very carefully for any changes - you dont want to wait until Saffire is actually pushing to call your vet. In the morning I would give your new vet a call and ask her to come out and have a look at Saffire, just to be on the safe side - think you said that she hasn't seen her yet? Also tell her exactly how Saffire is behaving and of your concerns as she is the best person to advise and guide you now.





Yes Terry - the nuts are part of my attempts to keep my cholestrol at the right level!

Well I'm off to bed now folks - I look forward to hearing what your vet said Jenny if you decide to give her a call.

Nite nite.


----------



## lucky lodge

good night thanks everyone......7.55 am here just feed the horses checked on saffires udders and there bigger then yesterday





will take some photos of her for ya,s


----------



## lucky lodge

last photo i think of saffires udders






saffire today






last photo of saffires vulva





saffire today


----------



## lucky lodge

not very good photo that last one she just didnt wont me new her bum

saffire has been bagging up for nearly 9 weeks now from when i first notice it


----------



## Lindi-loo

She looks more than ready..very full in her udder and behind..Im sure it wont be much longer 



 although it seems like forever if youv decided like me with my mare..it was due weeks ago lol..it wont come until its ready


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire is all tucked up in the stable and yard under cameras and alarm.

and she very karm tonight


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report



but she was very karm last night so i would say yous are right last couple of days

the foals been getting into postion.. cant be to much longer....


----------



## cassie

WOW she sure has a huge udder now LOL

I love how you spell calm HEHE makes me laugh... I have to think what is she trying to say?? LOL your too funny Jenny!!

how is she looking at the moment?


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> WOW she sure has a huge udder now LOL
> 
> I love how you spell calm HEHE makes me laugh... I have to think what is she trying to say?? LOL your too funny Jenny!!
> 
> how is she looking at the moment?






yep i cant spell for sh#t i didnt do much school


----------



## cassie

LOL you make me laugh so I dont care! LOL

good thing my mum isn't seeing this though hehe she is the spelling and grammar Queen! (quite fitting as our last name is King LOL)

so how is your mumma girl looking?


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires is all tucked up in the stable eating her dinner,,,

i keep saying every night ,,tonights the night she gunna foal,,

so ill say it again,, tonights the night,,ill get it right one night LOL LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

as you said keep on saying it and 1 day you will be right 



 ..its enough to drive you crazy for sure..but our bodies know whats best and baby will come when its cooked...nobody cares how you spell things we all know what your on about


----------



## AnnaC

Dont worry about your spelling Jenny, it's fine. You should see what a very good friend of mine writes when she sends e-mails or cards - we all laugh that we need a double dutch dictionary to understand her, but she is such a wonderful, warm, loving, do anything for anyone person, what does it matter if she can spell or not?

So we all have a new mantra - SAFFIRE IS GOING TO FOAL TONIGHT.


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report






it morning here now....

iam all for it

SAFFIRES GUNNA FOAL TONIGHT ,,



SAFFIRES GUNNA FOAL TONIGHT


----------



## cassie

me to me to!!

SAFFIRE'S GOING TO FOAL TONIGHT! SAFFIRE'S GOING TO FOAL TONIGHT! SAFFIRE'S GOING TO FOAL TONIGHT!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire all tucked up in bed

BUT SAFFIRE GUNNA FOAL TONIGHT SAFFIRES GUNNA FOAL TONIGHT



oke


----------



## Lindi-loo

TONIGHT 



 COME ON.. FOAL TONIGHT


----------



## Eagle

I am going to change the mantra.

*Saffire is foaling, **Saffire is foaling, **Saffire is foaling, **Saffire is foaling,*


----------



## AnnaC

I'll add NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW.


----------



## lucky lodge

no bloody foal ...

but its GUNNA BE TONIGHT....COME ON SAFFIRE THIS IS DRIVING US NUCKIN FUTS


----------



## cassie

you poor thing! is she dripping milk at all?

have you got any milk testers? to test her ph at all? they are so good!

LOL hang in there! she can't keep that baby in there forever!


----------



## lucky lodge

no dripping of milk udders are the same as the last photo i posted


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires all tucked up in the birthing ward..

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT,,,TONIGHTS THE NIGHT,,TONIGHTS THE NIGHT



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT


----------



## lucky lodge

shes been doing lots of tail swishing and belly kicking now she having a lay down


----------



## lucky lodge

oh shes up now doing some tail swishing only had a lay down for max of 5min

come on saffire TONIGHTS THE NIGHT


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> oh shes up now doing some tail swishing only had a lay down for max of 5min
> 
> come on saffire TONIGHTS THE NIGHT


Boy, she sure has to be close. These mares drive us crazy. Prayers for a foal soon.





Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

Thanks she really doing my head in..shes eating now ...she gets restless does tail swishing belly

kicking then shes of for a feed....



:frusty


----------



## Eagle

I am crossing fingers, toes everything.


----------



## lucky lodge

thaks everyone she seems very restless tonight

come on saffire PLEASE


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh that sounds like good news..come on Saffire lets have a baby tonight


----------



## lucky lodge

just seen her tuck her bum in,if that makes sense. then she took off real fast like she was scared ..

i dont no whats going on


----------



## Eagle

come on baby


----------



## lucky lodge

we have tail rising now..............


----------



## lucky lodge

come on saffire its nearly midnight here i need some tooth picks to keep my eyes open LOL


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Sounds hopeful. Come on little girl, your mama needs some rest.

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

dont you,s think if she was in first stage labour that something would have started by now????


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> dont you,s think if she was in first stage labour that something would have started by now????


I think they can be in first stage for a few hours. It does sound like she's making some progress for sure.





Marsha


----------



## MeganH

Come on Saffire!!!


----------



## AnnaC

I dont really know what to suggest Jenny. She could just be having one of her 'funny' sessions like before or she could be going to foal. Must admit that the one or two of my mares who have done a 'crunching' session, have foaled within the next few hours.

If Saffire hasn't foaled by morning, then I would put a call into your NEW vet and ask her what she thinks about her recent 'behaviour' and perhaps suggest a visit to check her over.


----------



## Eagle

Mares will only hold off foaling if they feel they are not safe which isn't Saffire's case so she could just be uncomfortable again like the other day.


----------



## Riverrose28

I agree with Eagle, they will only stop first stage if they are in fight or flight mode. Sorry I havn't kept up with this whold thread, but I've got 30 potatoe chips to care for, stall cleaning, etc.

Is this Saffires first foal?

Isn't this the mare with a separating placenta?

First time mares can be in first stage for up to 12 hours

Also sometimes, not always, first time mares will act strange when the foal turns to get into position and that can take up to two days.

What other signs is she giving you besides flicking her tail up & down and scrunching up?

Is she looking at ther side? Kicking at ther belly? Yawning, and most importantly sweating?

If she is not showing signs other then scrunching and swishing I'd say she's getting ready, and if you are concerned get the vet out to check. The vet can insert a tube to look at the cervix and see if it is softening for delivery and maybe do an external ultrasound if they think the placenta is detaching.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Not sure if she'd let ya do this. But when I think they're getting close I will spread open their 'hoohoo' and if its really deep and open like you could see far in there, then she is getting really close. Sounds kinda gross and I usually need someone to hold the mare. But usually if they are loose and open inside then they will foal within 2 days for me.

Marsha


----------



## Riverrose28

Well, she must not have found any toothpicks for her eyes, cause she is not responding. Hope the halter alarm works.


----------



## Eagle

I guess no news means no foal


----------



## AnnaC

I seriously think that you should give your vet a call Jenny and get her to come and check Saffire - no harm done and perhaps she can give you her professional opinion about how long before she foals. It is very difficult for us to judge things from pictures and chatting over the internet. You need someone who is right there with you and Saffire.


----------



## Riverrose28

AnnaC said:


> I seriously think that you should give your vet a call Jenny and get her to come and check Saffire - no harm done and perhaps she can give you her professional opinion about how long before she foals. It is very difficult for us to judge things from pictures and chatting over the internet. You need someone who is right there with you and Saffire.


ditto! To what Anna said!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning my tooth picks snaped and i feel asleep saffire didnt set the alarm of all ;night

no foal to report



its got me beggered whats she doing she was doing the same thing a few nights

back to then stoped for couple of days then she was doing it again last night



:frusty


----------



## Eagle

Please call the vet, you will never forgive yourself if something goes wrong and you didn't call


----------



## lucky lodge

well its 4.00pm here and saffires been very relaxed today....ive been out most of the day but had someone here on foaling watch...i rang the vet she said it probly the foal getting in position. but it could be

a number of other things ...i dont know???? if saffire hasnt foaled by tonight ill get the vet out tomorow.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh forgot to tell you saffire has been bagging up for over 10 weeks now is that normal


----------



## Eagle

can we have some new photos please



Her bagging up early could very well have been because of her placenta problems. I would still insist that the vet comes tomorrow to check her


----------



## lucky lodge

will get some photos tomorow

saffires tucked up in the labour ward

shes just doing lots of tail swishing so far... her tails going of like a helicopter

yer i probaly spelt it wrong


----------



## Lindi-loo

Nope you spelt it right ..all sounds very promising fingers crossed here


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning/evening 6.15 in the morning here still no foal


----------



## lucky lodge

just feed the tribe and had a look at saffires vulva and there was of browny blood on the bottom of her

vulva ....but she had just done a wee ..ringing the vet to come look at her today if she can


----------



## lucky lodge

i rang the vet and the earlys i can get her to come out is friday at 2.oo

crossing every thing is gunna be ok till friday


----------



## Eagle

Does the vet realise how serious this is? i really would insist that she comes out today Jenny


----------



## lucky lodge

yes she does no whats going on...iam starting to get really pi##ed off


----------



## Eagle

This is not at all to panic you Jenny this is just how I am.

*I would go kick butt*

This mare had a serious problem and was quite possibly going to loose her foal so they put her on antibiotics and then disappear. Even the second vet has never actually seen Saffire, I am sorry but I would not take no for an answer, SHE IS COMING TODAY!

( put your mean boots on Jenny, I am here holding your hand)


----------



## lucky lodge

nope tryed to get 2 vets from the same place here today fully booked out..

but i seen the foal move yesterday so thats a good sign

iam so stressed...i have no energy and feel really worn out all the time

i think iam getting depression



:No-Sad


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear Jenny, this really isn't good enough is it? What happened to your new vet who was telling you that she would be around as soon as you called?????

You need a vet on the place NOW!! Not tomorrow or Friday! Do you have any other horsey folk in the area - can you ask them who they would call/recommend for an emergency. If not, then I would phone your vet again and say that it IS an emergency and Saffire is trying to foal but cant seem to do it - when the vet gets to you just tell them that the symptoms have stopped, they wont know you were telling small white lies! If your vet still doesn't come as a result of your emergency call, then they are not worth their qualifications! Remember YOU are the 'employer' and they are the 'employee'.

Of course I realise that it is now coming up evening time for you, so why not use this time to try to speak to any horsey 'neighbours' and then get on to the vets first thing tomorrow.





Really hoping that SOMEONE will come forward to help you and Saffire very soon!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge

there is only 3 equine vets near me

1 my new vet

2 the vet that doesnt seem to give a f#ck

3 vet i wouldnt take any animal to him


----------



## lucky lodge

well my poor saffire is all tucked up in the labour ward eating her dinner..


----------



## Eagle

Good point Diane, I can never see my foals move in the last few days either so you could be right in that she isn't quite ready yet.

Keep positive Jenny, foal moving is a great sign


----------



## lucky lodge

not much happen saffires had a big lay down now shes standing bit of tail swishing..

i think she will foal before the vet gets here to.


----------



## a mini dream come true

How is Saffire doing today?



I know it's got to be nerve racking, waiting



. My thoughts and prayers are with you. But as Diane said, You saw the foal mave so that is a big plus.


----------



## Eagle

Jenny should be up in a few hours to give us an update but I guess no news means no foal.


----------



## Riverrose28

Well tomorrow is Thanksgiving Day here in the states. If Saffire delivers I'm sure it will be a thankful day in Aussie land as well. Is there any waxing yet or milk?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks giving day is special for me this year because my youngest son will be 4 years old. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Alby for tomorrow.


----------



## Riverrose28

Bless his heart, little kids are so great! Happy Birthday little guy!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning just woke up 6.ooam here ....no foal i surpose thats a good thing the longer he/she

stays in the better..saffire has no wax and her vulva seems to be smaller..her udders seem to look the same i will have to take some photos

to compare..ive got to go to work today begger dont wont to go



and it going to be 37 deg hot day today

will have someone here to baby sit saffire should be home just after lunch time


----------



## Eagle

have a good day everyone.

Thank you Anna.


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY THANKSGIVING Everyone!











And again.........









........ALBY........


----------



## lucky lodge

happy birthday alby hope get heaps of cool presents...



:birthday



...happy thanksgiving so it turkey for dinner



:HappyBounce


----------



## MeganH

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, ALL!! 

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ALBY!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:birthday



Happy Birthday Alby



:birthday

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!



:BananaHappy


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone



Enjoy your turkey


----------



## AnnaC

Hope everyone had a GREAT THANKSGIVING DAY








Did Alby enjoy his Birthday Renee - what did he have as prezzies and was there a party?


----------



## cassie

happy birthday to Alby for yesterday! and happy thanksgiving everyone





Jenny any news??


----------



## lucky lodge

HAY cassie your back ...no news no foal got the vet coming in 2 and half hours...





will get her to have a look at beau beau to.. when i went to feed him this morning his side of his face

was all wet its coming from his eye and his eye has a grey film over it ..anyone had this before


----------



## cassie

wow thats strange, let us know how you go... its been about two hours now... is this the new vet? what did she say? about Beau and about Saffire? I hope they are both ok...


----------



## lucky lodge

the vet just left so update....she said saffire is doing great no temperture,looking very healthy

she reckons saffire has 1 to 3 weeks till she foals..asked her about regumate and she said shes to close to foaling to give her that..and if she was gunna abort she would of by now..vet said when the foal is born it will be fine maybe a little week but she,ll fix that.....vet has given saffire a antibotic needle that last 5 days and

some more sulfa antibitics if needed....vet told me to stop stressing it will be fine

as for beau he has a ulcer in his eye probly from sand as it has been really windy here or he has knocked it

on something..so has to have put cream in his eye twice a day thats gunna be a mission doing that..

but iam feeling alot better now the vet has been


----------



## Eagle

Good news about Saffire Jenny, we can ALL stop worrying then





As for Beau it is a bit of a bummer cos the treatment takes ages and you MUST do it at least 2 times a day. It happened to one of mine, she got caught in a rain storm and I rushed to put her in her stable, that night she rolled loads to dry herself of and she must have got shavings in her eye. It took about 2 months of treatment and a fly mask to heal her up but she is fine now.




Welcome back Cassie

Thanks everyone for Alby's b'day wishes, he had a party after school and then my hubby's relatives came round after dinner for a slice of cake. He received loads of wonderful gifts (my lounge looks like a bomb has hit it) even the dog wasn't impressed that her sleeping space was so small





I can't believe my baby is already 4, now hubby wants another baby and has promised me a baby girl



No chance, this old mare is out at pasture


----------



## AnnaC

MEN!!



They do have strange ideas at times don't they! LOL!!

Jenny that's great news about Saffire








Aww poor little Beau, hope his eye improves very soon.

Not suggesting it for Beau, but if you ever get a horse with a runny/weepy eye, one of the best/most suprising things that seems to work is cod liver oil!! We used to just wipe/bathe the eye with a little Super Solvitax and it seemed to take away the soreness and stop the 'tears'. Dont ask me why it worked, or who originally told me that it would, but it did.





Hi Cassie - glad to have you back, we were getting a bit worried.


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires all tucked up in the labour ward as normal, LOL,,still not going to take my eyes of saffire

as i think she,ll foal before the vet thinks


----------



## lucky lodge

were is everyone its been really quite in here..the last few days....hope i spelt quite right LOL..

well saffire is really carm tonight maybe that needle has help


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Jenny, I am still here and reading your thread. Yesterday was a busy day as I had to clean up this pit cos relatives were here for dinner. Lol today I had the blacksmith all morning


----------



## MeganH

I've been reading and keeping up with all the threads too, Jenny! Been busy to write back on all but have been following





Very good news about Saffire! Glad to hear it! and hope Beaus eye is ok!

Glad to see you back Cassie!


----------



## Equuisize

Glad to hear the vet thinks Saffire is doing well.

Sorry to hear about Beau's eye. Keep up the treatments and he'll be fine.

Hope to all those that are here, in the States, and celebrate

Thanksgiving you had a wonderful day with family and good food.

We just saw our son, daughter in law and little grandson off.

Love it when they come and stay. Miles is nearly 11 months old

and he changes so much from visit to visit.


----------



## Eagle

Nancy I am so glad you had a wonderful time with your family


----------



## lucky lodge

no foal to report....got to go to a wedding today and it will go all night

dont really wont to go and leave my saffire


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry to hear about your mum it is the most horrible disease....my grandma has had it

for many years and i used to work in the nursing home she was in and she didnt even no who i was

and that was about 4 years ago...i could no longer work in the nursing home is it made my so

depressed..but thats great that your keeping everyone around your mum.

well back from the wedding it was ok but just wonted to be home for saffire the hole time i was there

ill be glad when she does foal as ill be able to get my social life back....

not much change in saffire tonight

but iam defently taking some pictures of her tomorow as think her tummy has got smaller

keen to see what you all think


----------



## a mini dream come true

I've been following all the threads, just not saying much. Saffire has waited this long surely she will wait til you get back tomorrow. Glad beau is doing better. Sorry to hear about all the trouble with the calves.As we know sometimes it happens, but it doesn't make it any easier when it does.

Diane, glad to hear about all the family coming to be with you and your mom.. I can understand the stress with so many people. Greatgrand son sounds like the center of attention as he should be. Your Mom raised a loving and caring family and they will always be there for her. What a wonderful tribute. Enjoy cooking and cleaning and you'll catch a minute or two of quiet time along the way.


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks Renee,

There is certainly something about having wee ones in the family, again, that brings a special verve to the holidays.

Diane I didn't know you had family up here in Seattle. That is very special you have so many there for the holiday. I bet your Mom and sister, too, enjoy the extra special visits. Enjoy!

Ok Saffire, wedding is over and your Mom is back home...sometime sooner than Christmas would be nice.......Gee, actually, Jenny, a Christmas baby would be super...it's just that it's another month away.


----------



## DandyGirl1314

I'm new and I just couldn't help but post something. Waiting for Saffire to foal is like watching water boil! I'm just itching with anticipation. Come on Saffire!! Just push that baby out!





By the way she is a cute mama!


----------



## Eagle

Dandygirl welcome to the labour ward. Lol fancy a drink? ROFL


----------



## DandyGirl1314

LOL! No thanks. I would love it if Saffire would just foal already! It's about time we see what beautiful baby she's keeping from us...


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Dandygirl and welcome to the MSBCWCB club.








Dont be a stranger - all are welcome here! Just pull up a chair and make youreslf comfortable and be prepared for some long waits (not in Saffire's case we hope), long nights, and long chats in good company.








Diane, you enjoy your time with your family, put aside anything other than the cooking (of course everyone must eat!) so you get time to be with them plus a few moment of 'Diane time'.



Actually, thinking about all the cooking, cant you get them to help? Or perhaps it would be a case of 'too many cooks'?? However you decide to manage it, I hope you have a fun week.





Glad to have you back safe and sound from the Wedding Jenny - how's Saffire looking this morning (your morning when you wake up!)


----------



## DandyGirl1314

This time difference is going to be a tester on me. I live in Florida...I'm so eager to see Saffire's foal. I just read Dusty's thread and her colt is a-dor-a-ble!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dont worry about time differences - we are all world wide and I for one, get totally muddled with the times! But it does work well when there are mares foaling on marestare as we seem to work in shifts - the 'daytimers' watching mares for the 'nighttimers' and vice versa, plus there are those on different time zones who become the 'overlappers' between the other two shifts. LOL!!


----------



## DandyGirl1314

I can't wait until there are some marestares that I can participate in. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## MeganH

Glad the wedding and holiday is over.. now Saffire can get down to business! Hope everyone has had a good week this week!

Welcome, DandyGirl





I am so excited we got our 'barn' cameras yesterday! We have them up and I am spying on both Ricky and Laney napping right now. I took pictures of the monitor on the receiver and they are on Ricochet's thread. Can't wait til March when Laney will be ready to spy on!


----------



## lucky lodge

welcome to ;the nut house dandygirl LOL

well saffire has still got the foal in the oven cant be ti much longer i hope

will be interesting to see what colour the foal will be

iam would love a black with four white socks and a full blaze ...i can only dream LOL

will go take some photos so


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> welcome to ;the nut house dandygirl LOL
> 
> well saffire has still got the foal in the oven cant be ti much longer i hope
> 
> will be interesting to see what colour the foal will be
> 
> iam would love a black with four white socks and a full blaze ...i can only dream LOL
> 
> will go take some photos so


I havent been watching this from the beginning, what color is daddy?

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

minifreishorsefarm said:


> I havent been watching this from the beginning, what color is daddy?
> 
> Marsha






the daddy is a black dun hes photo horse in my avatar

he,s a champion show winner

he comes from some of the best blood line in australia


----------



## lucky lodge

the last photo






last photo of the udders






last fanny photo






saffire today


----------



## AnnaC

Progress. Progress!!








Would still like to see her teats a bit further apart and pointing to the ground, but she looks fabulous Jenny, you are doing a brilliant job with her.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> the daddy is a black dun hes photo horse in my avatar
> 
> he,s a champion show winner
> 
> he comes from some of the best blood line in australia


Wow, he is gorgeous! 

Marsha


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi everyone..havnt been on for a couple of days as Im busy with the christmas trees 



 its that time of the year again..will stop by as often as i can to keep up with whats going on..Saffire is looking fab..love the look on her face


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for dropping by Lindi, good luck with the trees


----------



## DandyGirl1314

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hi Dandygirl from sunny, southwest Florida! Glad to have another Floridian watching with us. Where are you located? I'm inland from the Sarasota/Bradenton coast about 45 minutes on Route 70 -- which crosses the state~~!


I live in Jacksonville.



So about four hours from Sarasota...

Come on Saffire! Get that baby out! We all want to see her!


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning no foal to report

but do you,s think saffires belly has got smaller has,nt got that v shape any more


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> good morning no foal to report
> 
> but do you,s think saffires belly has got smaller has,nt got that v shape any more


One of my mares did that this year. She got real pointy belly about a week before she foaled then it disappeared. She foaled when it was more round in the belly, not pointy.

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

oh thats good to hear....i do worry alot when progress goes backwards


----------



## lucky lodge

saffire has been acting realy unsettled today

maybe TONIGHTS THE NIGHT,,TONIGHTS THE NIGHT



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

keep us updated and good luck


----------



## lucky lodge

Will do whats the time were you all are now


----------



## Eagle

It's 11.40am so I have the whole day to wait for your updates



only kidding, I know you will fall asleep soon


----------



## AnnaC

Just coming up 11 am here, but we are now on our 'winter' time (GMT) so about an hour difference between Renee and me!

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT! TONIGHTS THE NIGHT! (hopefully!!)


----------



## lucky lodge

7.30pm here..saffire all tucked up in the labour ward .not much action going on...

i know the longer bub stays in the better,, but i wish she would hurry up


----------



## DandyGirl1314

Come on Saffire! We are all waiting patiently (or not so much).


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

DandyGirl1314 said:


> Come on Saffire! We are all waiting patiently (or not so much).


I was gonna say who is patiently waiting? LOL. We're all waiting for this little baby to arrive and cant wait.






Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

well no foal to report ...but she has stop bleeding from the back in ...so why the heck didnt the

first vet give her a antiobotic needle to begin with.









...saffire is looking really healthy now


----------



## cassie

I'm so glad that Saffire is looking so much better!! now hopefully she will have that bubba and all will be well!!


----------



## Eagle

update pics please


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes please!!


----------



## lucky lodge

will take some photos for you,s tommorow...

but saffires all tucked up in the labour ward...she,s getting realy cranky, try to pat her she,ll

try and bite me i think she,s had enough to...saffire has never tryed to bite she,s normaly the first to

run over for a pat.................cant be much longer



:smokesmile:


----------



## Eagle




----------



## DandyGirl1314




----------



## Lindi-loo

Saffire are you playing games with us 



 :impatient:


----------



## MeganH




----------



## lucky lodge

still no foal....she looks so close, will take photos today, saffire has been bagging up for about 3months

now udders still dont look any bigger


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

lucky lodge said:


> well no foal to report ...but she has stop bleeding from the back in ...so why the heck didnt the
> 
> first vet give her a antiobotic needle to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...saffire is looking really healthy now



You asked publically for advice multiple times about your mare, you asked the same questions privately. You always got the same answer. Instead of asking why your vet didn't, why did you not, as the owner, demand more be done. You had enough information (the same exact information) from multiple sources so you certainly knew what therapy would work.


----------



## lucky lodge

:salutesorry but how dare you iam no vet i put my trust in vets .....i rang the vet lots of times .and was spoken to rudely to, and was told stop worring... i did get a second vet out and saffire is doing fine...i am no million air that can keep taking my horses to the vet..i have done everything i can do under my second vets advice and treatment

i care and worry so my much about saffire for you to throw that in my face


----------



## lucky lodge

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm glad to hear that Saffire is looking good. I wouldn't worry any more about that first vet. It just gets you upset, and there is nothing you can do about it. It's past, and over.
> 
> You have luckily found a new vet who sounds much more competent, and able to help you learn how and what to do for Saffire, and your other chips. THAT'S the vet you should maintain a relationship with, and just forget the other one. No point on dwelling on the past -- it does no good, and just makes you anxious! And we're all anxious enough to see what Saffire has been cooking -- so let's concentrate on that my friend!
> 
> We're all waiting for Saffire to show us her new little surprise...






THANK YOU some one who understands


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

lucky lodge said:


> :salutesorry but how dare you iam no vet i put my trust in vets .....i rang the vet lots of times .and was spoking to rudely to, and was told stop worring... i did get a second vet out and saffire is she is doing fine...i am no million air that can keep taking my horses to the vet..i have done everything i can do under my second vets advice and treatment
> 
> i care and worry so my much about saffire for you to throw that in my face


This is how dare I...

You come on the forums and ask for help. People, many people, give you the exact advice you asked for. Go back and re-read YOUR OWN WORDS. You asked the same questions over and over and everytime someone would say, nicely, to please, PLEASE stop calling the first vet...that you were doing no good there and possibly risking a good relationship with the second vet and they'd ask you why you kept doing it...you would never answer. People ask who is watching the mare when you're asleep, people ask you direct questions and get no answer. You asked ME my advice, you PMd me, I didn't contact you. And I told you the SAME THING you had been told by NUMEROUS people. Maybe others don't won' to say it, but you need a reality check. If that mare foals a healthy baby it will be because of God's will, not anything else. It will be a miracle if she does and believe me, I'm praying for her. Sadly, I believe that's the only chance she's got.

So, in my opinion, and that's worth about nothing, you have ruined your credibility. The next time you come on the forum with a problem, people will be less likely to take you seriously. There are people who come here and really need and WANT help.

That's how dare I. How about you don't contact me for help if you aren't willing to take it?


----------



## lucky lodge

if you dont have anything nice to say,dont say anything at all......


----------



## Lindi-loo

lucky lodge said:


> if you dont have anything nice to say,dont say anything at all......






Well Said Jenny..I feel dreadfull now suggesting you ask this very rude person for advice to reassure you on Saffires condition..I think it totally unnecessary to post how you feel here when this poor lady has done everything possible to keep Saffire in the best health on the run up to her foaling..shame on you..yes we all have an oppinon but some things are better off left unsaid and yours is most deff one of them..we come here for and to share helpfull advice and to make new friends through what we enjoy most out of life..sadly that obvious doesnt apply to us all..Fingers crossed you wont have to wait much longer and so glad shes looking on top form {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AnnaC

(((((HUGS))))) from me too Jenny!





So glad to hear that Saffire is doing well - cant wait to see what she's been hiding from us, wont be long now!


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks heaps for all of your surport and understanding...

luv ya,,s



:wub



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge

good morning all,,,well saffire was doing lots of rolling last night and this morning..so dont no if she,s getting the foal in position...or the time is very near


----------



## Lindi-loo

just remember everyday is a day closer 



 cant be much longer


----------



## lucky lodge

saffires been acting very strange today stayed in the labour ward and the gates been open, ..lots of rolling,walking around kicking her belly,tail swishing,,and tonight when i checked her udders are rock hard and really warm...maybe TONIGHTS THE NIGHT what are your thoughts...at the moment shes eating has

a bit of a munch then she,ll leaves it then come back..so on and so on


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

lucky lodge said:


> saffires been acting very strange today stayed in the labour ward and the gates been open, ..lots of rolling,walking around kicking her belly,tail swishing,,and tonight when i checked her udders are rock hard and really warm...maybe TONIGHTS THE NIGHT what are your thoughts...at the moment shes eating has
> 
> a bit of a munch then she,ll leaves it then come back..so on and so on


Sounds like it! Come on Saffire.

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge

this waiting game is really doing my head in



:frusty




:impatient:



didnt get much sleep last night as she keep setting of the alarm...

shes gotta be close now



and a pray that everything goes good



ray


----------



## Eagle

Sounds good to me, keep us updated and don't forget to take plenty of pics. Lol


----------



## Eagle

Have you got someone you can phone and ask for help if you have to wait for the vet? Cassie rang Renee of Anyssa Park i think


----------



## lucky lodge

yer but would take them twenty min to get to my place ...so iam pretty well on my own..my husband is here but he knows nothing about horses apart from thay cost money LOL sorry as for talking to someone on the phone ill ring the vet and talk to saffire...


----------



## Eagle

Personally I am hoping to ring Anna or Diane as they have way more experience than my vet with minis and I am sure they would have helped me save my filly this year.

P.s don't tell them cos they don't know yet that i might be ringing them in the middle of the night. Lol


----------



## lucky lodge

got the complete book of foaling ,,book today iam just reading it now,,

man iam starting to sh#t my self now all the things that can go wrong


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry, it will all be fine. What is she doing now?


----------



## lucky lodge

she cant stand still walking around kicking her belly and she,s digging a hole and pooing lots


----------



## MeganH

Sounds like it could be soon!! Come on Saffire!!


----------



## lucky lodge

if she,s in labour how long should this last


----------



## Riverrose28

How long will it take for vet to get there, if it's longer then 30 min. you may want to call them now. Once she begins to sweat it will only be a few minutes, then she should break water and get down to contractions, by then it may too late to call the vet.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Sounds like she will foal very soon. Prayers for a safe delivery. Just keep calm and you will do fine.

Marsha


----------



## Eagle

if she is pooing a lot and it is mushy it will be very soon. As Riverrose said it is probably a good idea to call vet now.

Good luck


----------



## Eagle

Jenny you posted over an hour ago so I imagine that you have a new foal by now?????

Come on!!! let us know as we are all worried


----------



## Riverrose28

Yes, it's been over an hour, wish I could climb on down through the computer. I hope all is well.


----------



## Eagle

Me too Terry, I do hope all is well



Maybe Jenny is in the stable playing with her new baby


----------



## Riverrose28

A watched pot never boils, I'm going to go wash dishes, be back soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness I'm glad I saw and read Saffire has foaled before I read these last couple of pages - I would have had a heart attack at the 'silence' from Jenny at the end!! Of course I know that one cannot be posting on a computer when one is busy foaling a mare, but Saffire has been/is such a special case, you lot must have been really concerned for her and Jenny - it's so difficult when we are all so far apart.






Still well done Jenny and well done Saffire and hello little filly.











ps I might not answer the phone Renee!


----------



## Riverrose28

AnnaC said:


> Goodness I'm glad I saw and read Saffire has foaled before I read these last couple of pages - I would have had a heart attack at the 'silence' from Jenny at the end!! Of course I know that one cannot be posting on a computer when one is busy foaling a mare, but Saffire has been/is such a special case, you lot must have been really concerned for her and Jenny - it's so difficult when we are all so far apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still well done Jenny and well done Saffire and hello little filly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps I might not answer the phone Renee!


Oh Anna, Bless your heart! I was going to PM you then thought you must be busy or would not be on line at all. You are right, I was about to have a heart attack since Saffire is a very special needs mare. I can't wait to hear how the foaling went and that all is fine and dandy. I guess I should confess to Jenny how worried I have been from the states and have been on pins and needles due to Saffires placenta problems. Oh well All is well that ends Well!


----------



## Eagle

Anna, I have been on the edge of my seat



I am making xmas decorations with the kids and I kept asking Matteo to see if there was any updates as I was covered in glue!

*Thank goodness it is over!!! *





ps I might not answer the phone Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Eagle said:


> I am sure you have nothing to worry about so just enjoy the excitement of a new baby coming. I am a firm believer that worrying is a total waste of energy cos it won't change a thing so why don't you use that energy to paint the barn door or something? Now repeat after me: THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE. THIS BABY WILL BE FINE.
> 
> Hugs Renee


So I still suggest " "Little Lucky Told You So" aka so so


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Renee was it that long ago that you posted that???

The little so and so certainly kept us all on the edge of our seats didn't she - determined to get us all stressed out before finally making a dramatic entrance. LOL!!


----------

